# The Mephisto genetics thread



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Show off your beautiful ladies.

Is Mitch on Riu? I know he is on autoflower.net. 

Strain: Alien vs triangle


----------



## tk9119 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just sent him a message


----------



## tk9119 (Jan 24, 2016)

I got some of their seeds last week but waiting for spring to plant them.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

I want the Walter white and sodk.

I had one sodk not make it because of bad soil.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Top is a tyrone special,bottom is a sour bubbly in a 1gal hempy.Ive had nothing but good grows with mephistos gear.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> View attachment 3593209 View attachment 3593211
> 
> Top is a tyrone special,bottom is a sour bubbly in a 1gal hempy.Ive had nothing but good grows with mephistos gear.



Gorgeous girls. Care to give a run down?

How long?
Yield and smoke report?

I been eyeballing that Tyrone.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

The tyrone was fast she was ready under 70 days.The smoke is a classic heavy indica,great night time smoke. The little bubbly is only at 40days so she has more work to do.

One thing I noticed and liked about the tyrone was,she seemed to be a light feeder,I couldnt really push her.But thats good,better nute/bud ratio she still yielded 5oz jarred,so not bad for a little plant.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Next up is a 24 carat in 3gal hempy.Popped a couple days ago looking forward to this one


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Next up is a 24 carat in 3gal hempy.Popped a couple days ago looking forward to this one


These alien vs triangle handles nutes well. I'm dwc and the root mass is crazy. Very sativa.

Plus I seen on ig that this strain test 25% THC. That is the world record for thc in autos.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Ill probably have to try that one at some point now,looks good.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Ill probably have to try that one at some point now,looks good.


I got it as a giveaway from the vault on here. @George Seeds with the hookup.

Mephisto was only giving them away but ppl wanted so bad they released the under their limited editions.

I got some freebies from seedsman also that just read Mephisto, I have a bunch but not knowing the strain I didn't pop them. I have some away. 

I would like to ask Mitch if he knows what freebies went out to seedsman at the time.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice good to see a thread for mephisto, just ordered toofless alien, I really like the idea behind their genetics.

Can't wait to pop them, haven't grown in a few years but did pretty good when I did. 

Just need a tent and a fan/filter and I'm all set


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Nice good to see a thread for mephisto, just ordered toofless alien, I really like the idea behind their genetics.
> 
> Can't wait to pop them, haven't grown in a few years but did pretty good when I did.
> 
> Just need a tent and a fan/filter and I'm all set


Man, I been following up a lot, doing researching and they are fire. I am wanting to move away from autos but Mephisto is fire and I can't misout on this smoke. 

Anything with the alien og looks legit. I was also peeping on the Ripley og they got. It all looks fire.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jan 24, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Man, I been following up a lot, doing researching and they are fire. I am wanting to move away from autos but Mephisto is fire and I can't misout on this smoke.
> 
> Anything with the alien og looks legit. I was also peeping on the Ripley og they got. It all looks fire.


Yea I've done a lot of research and as far as I can tell they are one of the leaders in the auto industry. My only other experience with autos was world of seeds sweet coffee ryder, it was actually pretty damn good for an auto.

Yea the toofless alien is Ripley og x toof decay I believe. Can't wait


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Yea I've done a lot of research and as far as I can tell they are one of the leaders in the auto industry. My only other experience with autos was world of seeds sweet coffee ryder, it was actually pretty damn good for an auto.
> 
> Yea the toofless alien is Ripley og x toof decay I believe. Can't wait


I have ran a lot of autos. The only other strain that had uniform phenos, had good yield, and where potent. I grew maybe 12 barneys critical rapido. All where nice plants. I think I have a lack ass journal on them when I was testing them. They are the only autos a purchased multiple times.

I'm guessing 400-450g off these three.

My area is around 10sqft. So that would be 40-45 gram per square foot. 

I'm using a 600w hps. So that would be .66-.75gpw. 

And they all share a 6gal dwc rez.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Well i dont know what % my tyrone ended up,but I would call this 2 hit bud, 2 hits and im done, and that works great for me


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

That is a stock photo for sour bubbly. All three of my girls have these pink hue pistols. 

It also says that there are extended veg periods on this strain.

I'm pretty sure I got some extended veg phenos from my alien vs triangle. They didn't flower until around day 46.

@twistedentities had some extended veg phenos also.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 24, 2016)

You can see the pink hues to the pistols. These plants also have a berry/lemon/chem smell.

Frosty ass shit too. Pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 25, 2016)

Anybody grew Heisenberg Special(24carat(BOGs Sour Boggle)x Walter White(The White))? 

I got 4 of them going right now.


----------



## demonhaze (Jan 25, 2016)

What 


NordicNoob said:


> Anybody grew Heisenberg Special(24carat(BOGs Sour Boggle)x Walter White(The White))?
> 
> I got 4 of them going right now.


what do you think of them so far? I need to get me some of these genetics, a good friend recommended them as well


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 25, 2016)

demonhaze said:


> What
> 
> what do you think of them so far? I need to get me some of these genetics, a good friend recommended them as well


So far.. They still just babies. 
But theyre doing fine atm. One of them is falling behind a bit, not sure why.

They broke soil on the 19th and they one their second pair of true leaves now.

Edit.
Snapped a pic for you guys.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 25, 2016)

Ya im getting alot of pink hues on my bubbly too...everything ive grown out from them has been loaded with trics and resinous as hell


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm closing in on my first true run. I really should have went with one instead of three. 

Mephisto says these make 90g a plant but it's looking close to 120-150g a plant.



Resinhound said:


> View attachment 3593935
> Ya im getting alot of pink hues on my bubbly too...everything ive grown out from them has been loaded with trics and resinous as hell



Frost queens fo sho. 

What did that yield?


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 25, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm closing in on my first true run. I really should have went with one instead of three.
> 
> Mephisto says these make 90g a plant but it's looking close to 120-150g a plant.
> 
> ...


Its still going at 43days.ill update in a few weeks,im not expecting a huge yield,I try and train for smaller plants due to my height restrictions.Smaller more resinous plants,thats how I like em￼ im hoping for 2-3 ounces but well see...shes pretty damn dense.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 25, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Its still going at 43days.ill update in a few weeks,im not expecting a huge yeild,I try and train for smaller plants due to my height restrictions.Smaller more resinous plants,thats how I like em


Mine didn't even flower til day 46. I think I got those extended veg phenos.


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 25, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Mine didn't even flower til day 46. I think I got those extended veg phenos.


Ya sounds like it,mine was super quick veg period,I barely completed training before flower.About 3 weeks


----------



## NordicNoob (Jan 25, 2016)

I got the Heisenberg Specials as a freebie with the 50 Mystery Pack. 

Planning on turning one of the HS to get autofem pollen and not buying any more seeds.. Ever.  I already got the STS ingredients and Mitch gave me his blessing with it. 

Only thing is not knowing what im pollinating from the Mystery Pack.  That was a bit of a no-brainer lol, I still have 5 HS seeds tho so I guess I can just do more of those.

Anyways.. Anyone else using BioBizz Light Mix with success? Thats what im using right now along with BioBizz nutes. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 28, 2016)

NordicNoob said:


> Anybody grew Heisenberg Special(24carat(BOGs Sour Boggle)x Walter White(The White))?
> 
> I got 4 of them going right now.


I have 4 Hiesenberg Specials going now. I also have 2 SODK's and a 24 Carat too. They all look great under 400watt MH and 125watt feliz CFL. I have a feeling the HS is going to be good just because of the genetics involved in the cross. I have done a few runs of their sour hound before and it was fucking fire. Went a little longer than expected but top shelf all the way. Funny thing with the SODK's I got one that is super stretchy and one that is very shout and stout. I have found that most of their strains are very uniform. And Mitch is a very good dude. And if anyone is looking to order Mephisto Genetics I suggest you deal directly with them because they seem to really hook up an order way better than most seedbanks that stock their gear.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## hondagrower420 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey guys! 
I'm seriously considering all mephisto seeds for my next order. 
Problem is they all look amazing and I can't afford them all! 
so instead of asking for recommendations, I'm going the opposite route. 
Are there any mephisto strains you would stay away from?
I don't want anything that's gonna get too huge as I do a perpetual grow, space can become an issue.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jan 30, 2016)

Yea I got in on the Alien x Triangle giveaway as well, some good stuff . I popped 2 of the 5, the last 3 are up next when the room clears. 1 took a clip-on fan to the face and never was right, but the other turned out great. I didn't weigh it, but got some nice dense frosty buds. I think someone said "berry/diesel" I think that's as good as any description of the flavor lol.

Here's a few terrible snaps of her around day 60 I think

 


She ended up pretty lanky, I think about 3ft tall from the soil, since I just tossed the bean in a 5gal under a fixed-height 600w HPS and didn't do any kind of training.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey just wanted to say I got my order one week from the time mitch sent it out. Awesome customer service, awesome product, and "generous" packaging 

Will definitely order again, straight from the source.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 1, 2016)

HarryCarey said:


> Hey just wanted to say I got my order one week from the time mitch sent it out. Awesome customer service, awesome product, and "generous" packaging
> 
> Will definitely order again, straight from the source.


What did you end up getting?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Alien Vs triangle


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> What did you end up getting?


Got some toofless alien, and he threw in a few heisenbergs. I can't wait to get my tent going, it's been a long 4 years since I germinated my last cannabis seed. These should be perfect to test the tent and my greenthumb.

I really want some sour bubblin Crack now too. And I've been drooling over the bodhi thread for a few months, got a pack of tga jacks cleaner collecting dust in my stash, 20 legit mexi sativa seeds, to go with the 30 or so pick n mixers from years ago and an itchy trigger finger. Uggh soon.


----------



## Waiks (Feb 2, 2016)

I just ordered a 3 mix pack. It will be my first time growing autos, I'm glad I went with mephisto!

I plan on germing one random seed in a 3 gal smartie full of ROLS. She'll stay in this pot her whole life. 
18w of 5000k for the first couple of weeks.
Then she's into a 2x2 cab with 90w of 3500k. 
Blumats will be installed, and I wanna do some light LST to keep her around 24" tall.

Super stoked!


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 3, 2016)

def gonna go mephisto for autos...can anybody recommend,,,,lst? or jus let em go??


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 3, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> def gonna go mephisto for autos...can anybody recommend,,,,lst? or jus let em go??


Lst fo sho. I wish I would have trained more. I started to Lst and then I just let them go.


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 3, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Lst fo sho. I wish I would have trained more. I started to Lst and then I just let them go.
> 
> View attachment 3600338


nice..how many is that? what size light?


----------



## Waiks (Feb 3, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Lst fo sho. I wish I would have trained more. I started to Lst and then I just let them go.
> 
> View attachment 3600338


Looks nice bro!
Is that one or two plants lol
And when did you start/stop training? Some say train at week two some say later..


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 3, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> nice..how many is that? what size light?


3 plants. 6gal rez. 600w hps.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 3, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Looks nice bro!
> Is that one or two plants lol
> And when did you start/stop training? Some say train at week two some say later..


I trained 2 and topped one. All this was done @ 2 weeks. These autos vegged out til 44 days. I should have trained a lot more.


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 4, 2016)

packed in deer....I like it


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought weren't suppose hurt autos,stress? toppin slows em,,,I would think. was just in discusion bout topping vs untopped plants...I seem to get better results untopped


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 4, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> I thought weren't suppose hurt autos,stress? toppin slows em,,,I would think. was just in discusion bout topping vs untopped plants...I seem to get better results untopped


It doesn't matter with this strain. It takes to training and topping well.

The topped and the Lst plants are the exact same size.


----------



## lonzo212 (Feb 4, 2016)

huh...gotcha...does anybody know whats the fastest mephisto strain herbies has to offer???? that would help me greatly....are mephisto yields better then most??


----------



## Resinhound (Feb 5, 2016)

Bonzai sour bubbly update day55,this thing is solid bud,lol.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 10, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I got it as a giveaway from the vault on here. @George Seeds with the hookup.
> 
> Mephisto was only giving them away but ppl wanted so bad they released the under their limited editions.
> 
> ...


Last spring they gave out SODK, Fantasmo express before and since then. From what I can see in your work, you're gonna like the SODK. That's been my biggest auto.


----------



## Waiks (Feb 10, 2016)

How much space do you all usually give to your mephistos? Idk if I should put 2 girls in 3 gallon pots or 3 girls in 2 gal pots. 2'x2' area


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 10, 2016)

Waiks said:


> How much space do you all usually give to your mephistos? Idk if I should put 2 girls in 3 gallon pots or 3 girls in 2 gal pots. 2'x2' area


I would do 1 in 5gal. I wish I would have only done 1 in a 2'x4' space.


----------



## Waiks (Feb 10, 2016)

Is it cool to plant the seed into recycled organic soil?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 10, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Is it cool to plant the seed into recycled organic soil?


Idk. I ran them in hydro. About to run 3 more. Each with a 5gal rez. Actually tote size is 8gal.


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 11, 2016)

4/20 they are releasing their NEW LINES. Order direct and there is a discount code floating around if you do a little research....


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful looking ladies. I haven't got any mephisto seeds. They are next on my list.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 11, 2016)

jmcdaniel0 said:


> Beautiful looking ladies. I haven't got any mephisto seeds. They are next on my list.


Recommended....you won't be sorry you did.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lurrabq said:


> Recommended....you won't be sorry you did.


I'm a big time Auto guy. I have a butt load of seeds that I'm working through. Once I get them ran through I'm definitely getting some.


----------



## Resinhound (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey honda heres the bubbly about a week out,loved the strain,I would definitely run this again.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 12, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> View attachment 3606525
> Hey honda heres the bubbly about a week out,loved the strain,I would definitely run this again.


Looking fat. I'm going to run a bunch of Mephisto outdoors this year. 

Got about 30 different autos going outdoors.


----------



## Resinhound (Feb 12, 2016)

Wish I could outdoors....sigh,id get some of each of mitch's gear


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 12, 2016)

jmcdaniel0 said:


> I'm a big time Auto guy. I have a butt load of seeds that I'm working through. Once I get them ran through I'm definitely getting some.


Throw the rest in the freezer and get some mephistos would be my recommendation...


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 12, 2016)

I was thinking that same thing. Any good potent and higher yielding strains?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 12, 2016)

jmcdaniel0 said:


> I was thinking that same thing. Any good potent and higher yielding strains?


Fantasmo express, Walter white, alien vs triangle, 

Basically any of them


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 12, 2016)

OK so they are all good lol. Guess I'm going to get a variety to try out.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just picked up enough to run a full tent. I'll let you all know as things progress. I think this might be journal worthy.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 16, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Is it cool to plant the seed into recycled organic soil?


I'm doing some in last years Happy Frog, and they look real good at 7 weeks. One light feed up to this point. Stems are as big as my little finger. They are from an SODK mother open pollinated by a sativa dominant poly hybrid male. Been working this poly strain for 8 summers, and finally got it used to the heat.


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

*Some info on upcoming new releases:
Skywalker – (Skywalker Kush DNA – Mephisto Selection x Triangle Kush Automatic)*

Project introduction -

The Skywalker auto project was something which in a sense we stumbled into, growing from feminised seeds, as breeders, is a practise we tend to shy away from, unless they have been produced by us. Of course, we know they can be produced in a decent, stable way, as we do and there can most definitely be fire lurking within. It's just wherever possible we like to have the option to see the boys too and get our teeth stuck into the genetics.

So just prior to our first outdoor season after moving countries, 4 years ago now, having little to no stability we were faced with a situation of needing to go balls to the wall and fully exploit what could possibly have been our only chance at a true summer outdoor in a good climate.

I guess you could say it was our own take on freedom 35, (anyone not familiar with freedom 35, open another tab and google it please.)

We raided our extensive seed collection, years and years in the making, Yes, we're hoarders and seed addicts too, in which, amongst others, we had 5x 6 fem seed packs of Dna Genetics Reserva Privada range 'Skywalker Kush'. We also started in excess of 50 other strains at that point in time for general and outdoor evaluation.

Skip forward past the summer season which we survived, some varities stood tall and stood the test, others fell, but out of it we'd found an absolute gem of a skywalker kush mother. We hit upon an indica dominant phenotype, not too stretchy, responded well to high stress training, thick stout branches were difficult to tie down, not typical of the others we played with, but untypical is what we're all about. She was early into flower outside, bushy as you like, and inside one of the highest quality all-round photoperiods we've grown.

In total we ran her outdoors for 2 seasons, and succesively inside, denoted by an INTENSE OG aroma, sedative, mindmelding, facemelting effect, good yield for an OG derivative, hard flowers and very manageable growth pattern for an OGK, it was a no-brainer to set about making an autoflowering version.


Skywalker kush cut outdoors







In 2014 the f1 cross was made using pollen from our Auto Triangle Kush F4. We felt the lineage's involved and similarities therein would be highly complimentary and the aim was to further intensify the already high quality of our triangle kush with a strain we just couldn't put down. And well worthy for the inception of the Mephisto Artisanal Automatics line.

The Skywalker Kush was memorable to all of our friends we shared the flowers with, we still get asked about it now, frequently. '....is..., is...is there any Skywalker?'
Only after these few years of work can we finally answer, yes she's back, in AUTO form.

F1






The selections for the F2 cross were made in late 2014, cropped in early 2015, We grew 30 or so of the F1's out indoors, this was narrowed down to 9 females, from these just one was pollinated.
When the on-set of flowering begins in the skywalker the leaves coming out of each budset appear slightly crinkled to the eye, along with distinctive aroma, and several sessions of rubbing stems, one lady was selected to carry the F2 seeds.

When harvest time came, I took a seeded top cola to Tim, I made him close his eyes, not touch, and slowly placed it under his nostrils, and said 'give me one word', His answer: 'Skywalker!'
Winner winner chicken dinner.

Also I neglected to mention, the Bubblehash processed from our skywalker cut was absolutely sublime, and hands down the oiliest product we have ever ran. So so melty.

The F2 seeds were ran in spring 2015, 70+ were started, which gave us 10 auto skywalker females to work with, two were pollinated, a stockier hench cola'd lady, squat with thick indica/afghan leaves, and a more open elongated skywalker, with slender buds but oozing resin and terps.

F2






This more slender girl was the candidate who's seeds were chosen to run at f3. The seeded candidates were finished inside whilst the rejects were placed in a greenhouse to finish up the remainder of their days.


The F3 seeds were ran in autumn 2015, 70+ were started, 20 females made the grade to run to completion, the finest 3 were selected for pollination to bring the F4 feminised Artisanal seeds to market.

F3













Nugshot






Plant characteristics:

Our auto skywalker is mid-sized, good vigour and growing without too much foliage, by employing an easy strategy of leaf tucking, you can encourage her to shoot branches up with little to zero interference to overall growth. Her open structure allows good penetration and therefore increased yields and minimal pop-corn. Internodal length is moderate and she's very manageable.

In the flowering stage she has a very distinctive appearance, Fine leaves eminate from the flowers in an almost spikey fashion and have a tendency to curl upwards, the buds whilst not outrightly singularly large, have incredible density which later become like mini rocks that hit your tray as you trim them. The flowers are very white in apperance. They are spread evenly and give a nice flower/plant size ratio.

Odour control is an absolute must whilst growing this variety and if you travel with the finished product, a minimum of double bagging is recommended.

In house data, information and stats:

Complete cycle time: 65-70 days

Per plant yield in a 9 plant to 600w HPS arrangement, Potsize:15L, medium: Organic Soil: 50-90 grams

Size: 60-90cm in height

Structure: Medium Branchy

Aroma: Pungeant with a Capital P OG, earthy, piney, dash of lemon

Taste: Mouth coating Blend of Earthy, Pungeant and Sweet rolled into one.

Medicinal Benefits: Great for anxiety and pain relief, promotes well being.

Effect; Strong, Couchlocking, straight to the legs and straight to the head, and will take you to your own world of planet skywalker.

Flower Density: 9.5/10

Best Suited for Growing: Indoor/Greenhouse/Outdoors


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

Not sure what happened to the pictures, they showed fine when I pasted into the box, but when I posted it, they were all removed! Bummer....


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

*Grape Crinkle F4 – (Canadian Crinkle Cut x Supernatural (exotic genetix)) x Ripley's OG Automatic*

Project introduction - 

Our Grape Crinkle Project has been one of, if not, the most involved projects we've tackled.

The pure Canadian Crinkle was passed to us in cutting form as a medicinal quality, early finishing outdoor strain with good mould resistance. Little known to us prior to that, after doing some digging it's said to originate from Ontario, a clone only variety rumoured to be a hash plant hybrid. I also read it was hoarded by biker gangs, it's speed and quality beneficial to commercial applications.

We ran it outside during our first season, and true to form, it was done by the 15th September at 40 degrees latitude, The crinkle produced truly round golf ball nuggets that completely iced over with sugars. We had also seen similarly impressive results from our amigos growing this cut up in England, which has to have some of the wettest, typically miserable summers around, and in the high humidity Mephisto woods, often jungle-esque during summer nights, we can testify to how well it performed.

It grew very indica like with approximately 75% stretch throughout flower, the dried flowers are very powerful in effect, arse kicking, combined with the mould resistance it made an ideal candidate to turn auto. The only areas we felt it could be improved upon, were to add some taste and flavour and a little more stretch to her. This came in the form of a feminised F1 cross we made using Supernatural (grapegod x the flav) from exotic genetix. The split in phenotypes with these were pretty straight-forward but we prefered and opted to reverse a sativa dominant super grapey lady.

The F1 feminised photoperiod of Canadian Crinkle x Supernatural, which we quickly coined as 'Grape Crinkle' , We flowered out 30+ of these in order to find our special grape crinkle lady, which was all we had previously desired, a little more size, beautiful colours and creamy grapey aromas, the buds were totally crinkle dominant, just on a larger more vigorous frame.

Here she is around 4 weeks into flower






And here are a few shots of the end product












Here's the F1 of our Grape Crinkle selection x Ripley's OG auto






At F2 the plants were very uniform, whilst being automatic, they were branchy, crystalised and retained the typical grapey goodness and smell we'd got a real nose for. It was a 2 plant selection, very similar in characteristics so we ran a mix of the F3 seeds in order to be able to get a range of different expressions to sift through and work with at f3







Plant characteristics @ F3 onwards

Grape Crinkle is simply a trichome factory, she basically begins to put out frost on her fans from the time she shows sex, and just doesn't let up after that.

She was first created with the idea to make a mould resistant outdoor variety but over the generations she's become an extract artists wet dream, the hashplant heritage has made itself known in abundance. With grapey, flavourful terps to match, she's a champion in our hearts and under our lights.

She grows with an open structure, spaced out nodes, but not too stretchy that floppiness or support is a concern, she makes clusters at each one. The flowers have a very unique structure, that ooze resin. Branches and flower sites generally protrude out from the main stem, but with one main cluster on the end, She can also form a very bulbous main top.

To process, especially for live resin extration, it's simply a case of removing only the very biggest fan leaves only. 

Grape Crinkle is a variety that really excites all the senses. Whilst touching her live flowers or busting up her dried ones, you are hit by an intence, almost artificial level of grapey-fruit aroma.

Grape crinkle can purple and colour up easily with cooler temperatures, and fan larger fan leaves multi-colour and make a lovely show for the eyes.

She is also the fastest of this first release of artisanal projects, in the correct environment and grow style she can be commercially ready from less than 60 days from sprout. However for personal conoisseur smoke and average conditions the 65-70 day window is ideal.

Grape Crinkle is not a mass yielder individually but is very capable of yielding well in an Autoflower Sea-of-green grow style.
If a quick easy grow of high quality terp-soaked flowers is your aim, you couldn't go far wrong with this strain.

F3 - midflower






F3 - Late flower






F3 - Dried nugs







In house data, information and stats:

Complete cycle time: 55-65 days from sprout

Per plant yield in a 9 plant to 600w HPS arrangement, Potsize:15L, medium: Organic Soil: 40-75 grams

Size: 50-70cm in height

Aroma: Creamy fruit yoghurt, to Artificial concentrated grape flavouring

Taste: Fruity supremely paletable, hints of flowers, mulled wine and christmas spices.

Medicinal Benefits: Powerful Pain and stress reliever

Effect; Medicinal, smooth and balanced to sooth both body and mind.

Flower Density: 7.0 / 10

Best Suited For Growing: Indoor


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

*Sour Stomper F4 – (Grape Stomper OG (GageGreenGroup) x Sour Crack Automatic*


Project introduction - 


Sour Stomper is the first mephisto variety whereby someone else had a hand in the project, and we we've been delighted with the results at every stage since. So first and foremost we have to give credit to GBD @autoflower network for having the foresight, skill and taste in quality genetics to get this project underway, He made the F1 cross using a Sour Crack female and Grape Stomper OG male, so here's a word from the man himself:

'Sour Stomper began with a trip to Denver, Colorado to celebrate the legalization of recreational cannabis use on January 1, 2014.

After spending two weeks sampling almost one hundred strains there was a clear standout. Grape Stomper.

The grape flavors she emits are other-worldly, almost too good to be true!

I had been disappointed by grape strains in the past, but after two tokes of her greasy grapey sweet mouth coating smoke accompanied by an instantaneous rush of full body relief I knew she was something special.

This began the quest to find Grape Stomper genetics and introduce them into the already unbelievably good autoflower genetics created by Mitch and Tim.

The search was damn near impossible, taking correspondence relay races, waiting lists, and some asking extra nicely to finally acquire the beans.

If anyone goes on a successful quest for them today my hat is definitely off to you!

Once in hand they were immediately germinated, vegged, cloned and flowered.

All of the females were absolute crystal queens, but they all left something to be desired in the way of grapey goodness, however one of the males was a different story.

The scent from his tacky stems transported me right back to the flavors of the original Grape Stomper with a little something extra, slightly offensive in the mix.

He was selected to pollinate a super sweet Sour Crack that had strong grape undertones and was caked in resin.

From there the offspring were handed off to Mitch and Tim to work their magic on, and to translate the best qualities of Grape Stomper into autoflower format.

After seeing the Sour Stomper F3 grown out first hand in Spain last year I can safely say the quest was a complete success.'


On receiving the F1 seeds from Gbd, we set about our usual process for F1 runs, starting 30-40 plants, narrowing down to a selection of 9 females, During the F1's we witnessed some of the most complete, thickest trichome coverage we've had the pleasure of seeing, out of anything, automatic or photoperiod..ever.







We selected two pollination candidates, a thick sour crack dominant lady, big thick fingered leaves, fantastic resin, with an added injection of a sweet grape scent. The second, a grape stomper og dominant lady with nice branching and more elongated colas. She had thinner leaflets, a positively intoxicating smell and again covered in whiteness.

The F1 grow was in winter 2014 and the plants quickly turned a deep exotic velvet purple to black with the cooler temperatures.







Generally we like to steer away from the plants at F1 that favour the auto parentage, but with this variety and the other artisanals so far, the already high quality building blocks used to donate the auto trait is making this decision trickier, but we opted to go with the grape stomper leaning parent.

Actually in hindsight I don't think we could have gone far wrong with any of the selections from this cross at F1.

The foliage of these F1 females were so triched out, it almost felt like sacralige to trim them.







Here's a flower ready to go:







At F2, we witnessed a more compact version of the F1's, but a larger version of the Sour crack, one of our strains we've grown and played with relentlessly over the years.


Plant characteristics @ F3 onwards

It's getting harder to rate the frostiness of these new projects, but Sour Stomper is definitely very high up there and can only be described by a potentially invented word 'frostiliscious'

Sour Stomper has actually been the hardest strain to photograph and showcase as it's covering of whiteness against it's purple hues is difficult to capture and definitely best seen first hand.

From early to mid-flower a sweet red grape smell is evident, this develops throughout flowering becoming more intense and complex with a more raw meatier edge coming through as the flowers build.

The flower to plant ratio is extremely high, meaning although the outright size of the plants aren't large, this is a small-medium sized variety, the yield is impressive.

There isn't a big swing in the phenotypes Sour Stomper puts out, we found two thirds will display colouration under cooler temps, but the flower structures and aromas are very similar throughout.

She is a delight to trim and manicure, and is an ideal candidate for extraction work.

Performs very well in an autoflower sea-of-green configuration.

We pollinated just two candidates to make sour stomper f4's, one we've labelled simply as 'the delicious pheno' the other is branded 'whiter than white'.

Late flower images - 














Sample nug - currently being tested







In house data, information and stats:

Complete cycle time: 60-65 days

Per plant yield in a 9 plant to 600w HPS arrangement, Potsize:15L, medium: Organic Soil - 60-80 grams

Size: 50-70cm in height

Aroma: Delicious sweet red grape infused with a raw funky to meaty edge. Powerful.

Taste: Grapey with piney-lemony undertones,

Medicinal Benefits: Anti-depressant qualities

Effect; Glorious, hitting all the pleasure zones, euphoric and feel good vibes. Brings a sunny shine to a cloudy day

Flower Density: 7.0/10

Best Suited For Growing: Indoor/Greenhouse/Outdoor


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

*3 Bears OG F4 – (Karma's OG cut a.k.a Bear OG (Karma Genetics) x Triangle Kush Automatic*


Project introduction - 

3 Bears OG is a project which is part of our quest to create the most true, purest OG available in automatic form.

In 2013 whilst we were still setting up our farm, we were blessed with a visit from Karma, who being the experienced guru of growing and fine genetics, as well as being a stand-up guy, resulted in us being passed some of his personal selections to tinker with, along with a heap of good advice.

One of which included the then labelled Karma's OG, now named Bear OG.

We know Karma put his heart and soul into the creation of his Bear OG, so we wanted to do it true justice in auto form and mirror that with our own work.

Bear OG was very impressive as an OG, she wasn't too finicky, or viney, she was adaptable, and very easy to grow, a single topping created a very even canopy of thick juicy nugs. 
We trialled her inside and out over several seasons, in non ideal conditions too and her quality always shone through.

She had a great vigour, exploding when put in flower and responded extremely well to training, She vegged beautifully and cloned well. Something that made her a mainstay crop with that headstash quality, so to put it simply she ticked all of our boxes.

Her flowers are hard as boulders and yielding greatly even when mistreated blew us away.

Bear OG photo - Karma's cut






We already have several projects involving various OG kushes, but felt our Triangle was an ideal match and shared a lot of common traits to be paired with the Bear OG.

We grew Bear OG from seed alongside Karma's own selection, which we often do when starting a project to make sure we've really made the best choice and have the best candidates to work with, afterall it would be silly not to, as we know we'll be investing at least a couple of years to bring a project to term. We found some gems in the seeds, but Karma's personal cut took the cake.

The F1 generation when grown out was very uniform, and remarkably similar to the photoperiod bear's we'd grown previously, topping once pre putting them into 12/12 created a lovely even multi-topped bush with all the prized nuggets re-siding in the canopy.

The majority showed nice colouration, and fully frosted nugs. 

The photo x auto F1






Late in flower






Dried nug of the F1






The F2 threw out a number of phenotypes, but it was easy to spot the flower formation and aromas we loved so much from the F1's.

Plant characteristics @ F3 onwards

3 bears OG is without a doubt a cornerstone to our Artisanal collection, Solid auto stock twice outcrossed to OG's of impeccable qualities, we now have true OG quality flowers in automatic format. We've managed to blend the best of the fabelled OG with a compact and controllable growth pattern. A mini-me OG.

It becomes evident from early on that the 3 bears OG just stacks and plumps up flowers like there's no tomorrow, for a compact plant, the yields can be spectacular with no sacrifice in quality or speed.

She's a stocky build and will benefit from a little leaf tucking between days 20-30 to make lovely thick secondary colas. The internodal gaps are just right, and it's possible to easily end up with zero pop-corn on these girls.

Aromas and frost take awhile to really kick in, being subtle at first but once engaged and into gear they take you on a journey to funkytown, mouth watering watermelon with hints of powerful lemon OG funk. Yummy.

She colours up very easily too, from Deep Purple to Black in the foliage and sugar leaves.

Because of the thickness and density of colas it is well worth making sure that airflow is optimised during the last two weeks of the cycle.

3 bears og auto f3 - late flower












Dried nug, currently being tested.







In house data, information and stats:

Complete cycle time: 60-70 days from sprout

Per plant yield in a 9 plant to 600w HPS arrangement, Potsize:15L, medium: Organic Soil - 70-90 grams

Size: 50-80cm in height

Aroma: Watermelons and straight og verging offensive.

Taste: Lemon Sour

Medicinal Benefits: Helps against insomnia, and provides great appetite stimulation.

Effect; Happy, stress reliever.

Flower Density: 8.0/10


----------



## thetr33man (Feb 17, 2016)

The pics are definitely worth checking out, if you do a little searching youll find them. This is why Mephisto is #1, beyond their excellent products, they are very transparent and you know exactly what you are getting....


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Feb 18, 2016)

Just a heads up, The Vault is doing a new Mephisto comparative grow! Sign up here https://www.rollitup.org/p/12336538/


----------



## Resinhound (Feb 18, 2016)

Update on the sour bubbly in 1 gal hempy,yield ~100g dry.Bud all the way to the dirt.


----------



## Waiks (Feb 18, 2016)

Mystery Mephisto broke soil level today! We'll play the guessing game of what strain it is in a couple weeks 

I would have never considered running autos if it weren't for the great feedback Mephisto has earned. I'm stoked!


----------



## sixspeedv (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got an order in for some of their new drops! This thread opened my eyes as well...much appreciated guys.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm looking to order this line up asap. Do any of you Mephisto veterans have a coupon code and/or any suggestions about their best genetics?
 
*White 'n' Bubbly*

Pack Size: 18
Price: €138.00
  
*Toofless Alien*

Pack Size: 18
Price: €138.00
  
*Alien Vs. Triangle*

Pack Size: 3
Price: €34.00
  
*Supernatural OG*

Pack Size: 3
Price: €34.00


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Feb 29, 2016)

I picked up a few strains doing the close your eyes and point method lol. I have a full tent right now and my mephisto seeds haven't shown up yet. I'll do a journal on them when it comes time... I have grown a lot of autos and from what I hear mephisto is the best out right now. I hope they are! Lol otherwise I just wasted some money.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 7, 2016)

I changed my lineup a little bit but made a large order 3-4 days ago. I contacted Mitch directly and got a great deal.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Mar 7, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I changed my lineup a little bit but made a large order 3-4 days ago. I contacted Mitch directly and got a great deal.


oh my transaction was flawless aswell. A+++


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 7, 2016)

I got some s.o.d.k. X Alien and deep blue c f2 on the way...cant wait to germinate..


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Mar 8, 2016)

i got toofless alien walter white, and a few more i cant remember. they should be here anyy day. im going to wait until the 4 i have under my 1k hps finish up, then is game on.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 8, 2016)

This is what I ordered:

White 'n' Bubbly
S.O.D.K
Fantasmo Express
Alien Vs. Triangle
Sour Bubblin' Crack

They already shipped. I'm going to fill one of our greenhouses with autos this year.


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Mar 8, 2016)

i wish i could grow outside here... alas the police would wait and let me do all the work, and when they are ready to chop, they will confiscate them for their personal use.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 9, 2016)

jmcdaniel0 said:


> i wish i could grow outside here... alas the police would wait and let me do all the work, and when they are ready to chop, they will confiscate them for their personal use.


that sounds about right lol. i am fortunate to live where its basically legal. I'm really curious to see how your toofless alien turns out. i wanted to grab that one too but couldn't get em all.


----------



## thetr33man (Mar 9, 2016)

Im a big fan of their HBSS so white n bubbly should be great. Also heard great things about white train, alien vs triangle looks really nice, TaNg is has a journal on AFN right now that you could check out.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 9, 2016)

man i kinda feel like punching myself in the face for swapping out toofless alien for fantasmo express after looking at TaNgs grow.


----------



## thetr33man (Mar 9, 2016)

GBD has some great grows also, if you can find the threads. Many of Mephisto's cover shots came from him...


----------



## jmcdaniel0 (Mar 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> that sounds about right lol. i am fortunate to live where its basically legal. I'm really curious to see how your toofless alien turns out. i wanted to grab that one too but couldn't get em all.


OH the police chief is a good friend of mine, he knows i grow. but me and him served in the army together, he knows its for my ptsd, and he knows i dont sell. but if i decided to plant my 3 acres in it, he would most likely have some questions.

the alien, was one of the ones i knew i wanted, threst were close my eyes and point lol. Tang is the man, if my shit looked like his i would tickled pink...


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Mar 13, 2016)

Does anyone know the best way to contact these guys? 
I've messaged them through email and Facebook, but over 2 days and no reply.


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 13, 2016)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> Does anyone know the best way to contact these guys?
> I've messaged them through email and Facebook, but over 2 days and no reply.


"Hey guys !

Big apologies, if I haven't got back to you it's because we've switched over to our new website and this has made my email impossible for me to access...

I'll be in touch with everyone as soon as this problem has been resolved.

Kindest regards, Mitch"

Apparently hes having some growing pains with his website servers or something.Give him a little more time he will get back to you.

My order rolled in yesterday.


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Mar 13, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> "Hey guys !
> 
> Big apologies, if I haven't got back to you it's because we've switched over to our new website and this has made my email impossible for me to access...
> 
> ...


Thanks man! They seemed to have 2 websites and I wasn't sure which one to order from. I'll just be patient.


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 13, 2016)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> Thanks man! They seemed to have 2 websites and I wasn't sure which one to order from. I'll just be patient.


Im pretty sure his new one is mephistogenetics.com


----------



## tipper01 (Mar 19, 2016)

yeah im jumpin on this thread , im gonna be after some mephsto beans soon, i was reading there story by mitch the other day on auto network so that got me hooked and i will defo try them out


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 19, 2016)

Heisenberg at 17.5 days. First little pistil is visible at the 3rd node. Looks like it's gonna be a bush with the side branching


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys i just wanted to say thanks for this thread its been a great read!


----------



## juanpelotas (Mar 26, 2016)

Whats up folks. Pretty new in the forum. Growing in norcal.

Just bought one Chem City Blues at the Vault along with some other Autos. Good read on this thread.

Is there anyone out there who has tried this strain?

Cheers!


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 27, 2016)

First one is heisenberg at day 26/27 getting bigger all the time.

Second pic is toofless alien at day 17/18 just sprouted a pistil. 

Mephisto for the win


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 27, 2016)

24carat grown in perlite.65 days.Excellent hash plant.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 29, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Next up is a 24 carat in 3gal hempy.Popped a couple days ago looking forward to this one


What kind of grow setup, tent, box etc size beautiful


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 29, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> What kind of grow setup, tent, box etc size beautiful


You will find everything in my grow journal,link in my signature.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 6, 2016)

heisenberg got 3 more to plant they were free from the vault


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm beaming! 
My first mephisto run has begun! 
3 sour crack. 
1 week old. 
Happy frog soil with appx 30% coco
under 600 watt MH, then move to HPS side as they grow. 
Going to LST when they get a little bigger. Happy days ahead


----------



## lonzo212 (Apr 6, 2016)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> I'm beaming!
> My first mephisto run has begun!
> 3 sour crack.
> 1 week old.
> ...


did they germ quick? paper towel?


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Apr 6, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> did they germ quick? paper towel?


No paper towel, I just put them a half inch or so into the soil and make sure it's nice and moist. 
2 of them popped ground in 4 days, the other was 6.


----------



## Garden hackle (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm loving some Mephisto genetics. Grew some for the first time in my last grow and it was amazingly good smoke (sour crack). I started these two Toofless aliens 60 days ago. They have two weeks left to finish fattening up and they're already beasts. 41 inches and 29 inches respectively.


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Apr 7, 2016)

lonzo212 said:


> 2 of them popped ground in 4 days, the other was 6.


cool cool..went with dinafem...def mephisto next time.........bro when 1 of the autos is not flowering when all others are....after a time,with no change...toss it???[/QUOTE]
Dinafem is excellent! 80% of the autos I've grown are from them. 
Not sure about your question. Are all three the same strain? What strain/breeder?


----------



## lonzo212 (Apr 7, 2016)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> cool cool..went with dinafem...def mephisto next time.........bro when 1 of the autos is not flowering when all others are....after a time,with no change...toss it???


Dinafem is excellent! 80% of the autos I've grown are from them.
Not sure about your question. Are all three the same strain? What strain/breeder?[/QUOTE]all the same...dinafem,bubba kush..germed at the same time...other budding up nice...that one still in pre flower...hasn't done anything in weeks....toss it?? dam thing looks nice...hate to throw out....tried forceing it to flower.....nada


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Apr 7, 2016)

I wouldn't toss it, unless space is an issue. It's possible she just may be a dud. (one of my Dinafem og kush acted similar so I killed it) if you got the space and time though, may as well let her grow!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 9, 2016)

Any one know of any good US based banks to get some Mephisto gear from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixspeedv (Apr 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one know of any good US based banks to get some Mephisto gear from? Thanks in advance.


Mephisto ships from inside the US now. Go directly through them!


----------



## thetr33man (Apr 13, 2016)

Mephisto is also accepting pre-orders for their 'Artisinal' series to be shipped 4-20. As stated above, seeds are in the US so customs isnt an issue any longer...


----------



## lonzo212 (Apr 13, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one know of any good US based banks to get some Mephisto gear from? Thanks in advance.


herbies..never had a problem


----------



## Blitz35 (May 15, 2017)

Took a look at their site, it doesn't work. Went to 2 separate seed banks and neither seems to have more than 4 seeds available. Does mephisto still exist? Very small selection of seeds from them!


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 17, 2017)

Dude when you have army of fanatics and followers that worship your seed house FARM who is run by 3guys and its a small PRIVAate buisness that isnt strange.. Half of AFN are #mephheads ...


----------



## Blitz35 (May 17, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Dude when you have army of fanatics and followers that worship your seed house FARM who is run by 3guys and its a small PRIVAate buisness that isnt strange.. Half of AFN are #mephheads ...


Thanks for the heads up..i only started ordering seeds last year, and haven't done much research up until the past couple weeks on seed banks. I heard great things about mephisto, just wasn't sure of their status since most of their seeds are sold out everywhere. I may get their triangle kush or sour hound? I heard good things of carat 24 but reviews on a seed bank's site give it 3 stars from reviewers, so may skip it. Thx again for the info!


----------



## rdvaughan (May 17, 2017)

Mephisto Genetics is now my go to fear provider, great gear, great customer service. Just can't say enough good things about Mitch and the gang.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 18, 2017)

Blitz35 said:


> Thanks for the heads up..i only started ordering seeds last year, and haven't done much research up until the past couple weeks on seed banks. I heard great things about mephisto, just wasn't sure of their status since most of their seeds are sold out everywhere. I may get their triangle kush or sour hound? I heard good things of carat 24 but reviews on a seed bank's site give it 3 stars from reviewers, so may skip it. Thx again for the info!



I grew few of their strains (yes sour crack is really 9 week strain but dont expect more than 35g per plant) and i wasnt inpresed with high (but i give it to my growing skills) but taste was.. they have really cannosieur weed.. I have now alien x sodk ,it smells so nice and taste good, and high is like dont ever know you are high..) Many people praise grape crinckle by them.. Many people said that you need to cure at least 40 days mephisto weed to get real effect and taste..


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 25, 2017)

Anybody ran the Skylar White?


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (May 25, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Anybody ran the Skylar White?


No but I got a bunch free with my last order!! So I will be eventually!


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 27, 2017)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> No but I got a bunch free with my last order!! So I will be eventually!


Well when you do please let me know! I'd like to follow that one!


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (May 27, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Well when you do please let me know! I'd like to follow that one!


I plant every other Tuesday so I'll make them my next batch


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

Next time I order seeds I'm gonna get some Mephisto genetics just not sure which strain yet


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Next time I order seeds I'm gonna get some Mephisto genetics just not sure which strain yet


I've been getting high as fuck on some Mephisto Sour Crack I grew out (and took at least a week early).


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I've been getting high as fuck on some Mephisto Sour Crack I grew out (and took at least a week early).


Got any nice photos of said sour crack?


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 30, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Got any nice photos of said sour crack?


look me up on youtube (diskoKilla) ,I have one video of my sour crack grow.. that is one real fast strain..


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> look me up on youtube (diskoKilla) ,I have one video of my sour crack grow.. that is one real fast strain..


Will do! Sour Crack is Sour Diesel X Green Crack right? 2 of my favorite strains


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Got any nice photos of said sour crack?


I'm down to fluffy-ish popcorn with her, but she's still getting me high AF.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> look me up on youtube (diskoKilla) ,I have one video of my sour crack grow.. that is one real fast strain..


Yep -- your youtube vid sold me on trying some Sour Crack!


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm down to fluffy-ish popcorn with her, but she's still getting me high AF.


Looks good! And I agree the youtube video got me


----------



## chuckie86 (May 30, 2017)

sixspeedv said:


> Mephisto ships from inside the US now. Go directly through them!


Yea message bill in the UK and he will have jez send your order from Colorado I just had some sent got to me in 2-3 days good luck


----------



## chuckie86 (May 30, 2017)

They sent me a strain called man bear alien pig sounds crazy anyone grew this out I'm sure it's fire.like all the strains they have


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Yep -- your youtube vid sold me on trying some Sour Crack!


I'm glad , that was almost one year ago, I was total newbie then..Not that Im saying that I'm much better now..
But fck it I fell in love with weed growing..So I try..

P.S. Scrack had some very hard buds..


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I'm glad , that was almost one year ago, I was total newbie then..Not that Im saying that I'm much better now..
> But fck it I fell in love with weed growing..So I try..


It's so funny that I ran into you in this thread after getting a successful run with a strain you publicly described in a youtube vid a year ago! Thank you for posting it! Very, very good call, my man!


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 30, 2017)

I figure I gotta order some Grape Crinkle before it's sold out again as well. Had to transplant my 16 day old NL auto yesterday and I don't think she's taking it well. So just in case I kill this girl through my noobishness I can have a variety of seeds to choose from for the next start.


----------



## chuckie86 (May 30, 2017)

Yea mephistos genetics don't last long I think.midweeksong has some and they are taking CC again not sure what strains they do have but I think they have some I know I got bunch from jez in Colorado him and Bill are awesome guys speciallly bill he's a kool ass guy


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (May 30, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> Yea mephistos genetics don't last long I think.midweeksong has some and they are taking CC again not sure what strains they do have but I think they have some I know I got bunch from jez in Colorado him and Bill are awesome guys speciallly bill he's a kool ass guy


I think you can buy them directly from Mephistos website yea?


----------



## chuckie86 (May 30, 2017)

Yea that's what I doni get ahold of Bill after I make my order last.time.I use PayPal they do that to which is kool


----------



## chuckie86 (May 30, 2017)

Yea you can I used.PayPal last.time so I had to got ahold of Bill to do that whick is kool to and if u have any issues with seeds no germ bill will take care of ya he's awesome


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (May 30, 2017)

Here's the sour crack I grew earlier this year! Fucking amazing. 

Mephisto rules!


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 30, 2017)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> Here's the sour crack I grew earlier this year! Fucking amazing.
> 
> Mephisto rules!


For such a short plant they sure look like they yield well.How's the taste on the Sour crack?


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 30, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> For such a short plant they sure look like they yield well.How's the taste on the Sour crack?


I found the taste vaguely reminiscent of the blonde hash I had access to many years ago. I had a case of "taste déjà vu" the first time I hit it. It's delicious!


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (May 30, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I found the taste vaguely reminiscent of the blonde hash I had access to many years ago. I had a case of "taste déjà vu" the first time I hit it. It's delicious!


Truly delicious!! The yield was decent, I got like 5 ounces off 3 plants. 
Short but stout, like a pitbull ganja plant.


----------



## johnp410 (Jun 3, 2017)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> Truly delicious!! The yield was decent, I got like 5 ounces off 3 plants.
> Short but stout, like a pitbull ganja plant.


Nice I have 11 if them but have to wait to do indoors, too humid around my way to do outdoor. Anxious to get em started though. Got northern cheese haze I'll be trying outdoors tho and man bear alien pig. Mephisto is the bees knees


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 4, 2017)

He said the Bees Knees that's great lmao


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Jun 6, 2017)

FarmerHatBeard said:


> I plant every other Tuesday so I'll make them my next batch


I put 4 Skylar White in the dirt today!
Using 3 gallon bags, and mephistos super soil amendment!


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Yea my buddy has a shit ton of the super soil mix and said I can have it since he quit growing and said it works great so I'm going to try it he also gave me general hydroponic go box for free and 5 Ripley's OG but I got shit ton of mephistos seeds


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> Yea my buddy has a shit ton of the super soil mix and said I can have it since he quit growing and said it works great so I'm going to try it he also gave me general hydroponic go box for free and 5 Ripley's OG but I got shit ton of mephistos seeds


You have yourself a good buddy!


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Yea well I don't talk to him much seen him one day and said he had a amare 450+uvb for sale so I bought off him for $500 and he only used 30 days or so he also just offered me 2 1000 watt hps with the big UFO shapped hoods and 4 ballast for $100 I was going to do a 50 plant grow so they would work awesome for flower


----------



## chonger91 (Jun 6, 2017)

Resinhound said:


> View attachment 3593209 View attachment 3593211
> 
> Top is a tyrone special,bottom is a sour bubbly in a 1gal hempy.Ive had nothing but good grows with mephistos gear.


Man that top one looks beautiful


----------



## FarmerHatBeard (Jun 6, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> Yea my buddy has a shit ton of the super soil mix and said I can have it since he quit growing and said it works great so I'm going to try it he also gave me general hydroponic go box for free and 5 Ripley's OG but I got shit ton of mephistos seeds


You definitely won't be disappointed. I've been using it for everything for a couple months now and I'm loving the results


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 17, 2017)

i just finished a fatsoma express and its in my top 5 smoke of all time..i got another one in the jiffy pellet now. waiting for it to pop its head. i just sent my order in as well for a Stilton Special. i grew mine in a 4 gallon pot outdoors here at the house..i brought it in and out ever day..i like growing these like this bc it allows me to grow strains that i never would be able to in my guerilla grows due to bud rot..dont have to worry about no rot doing it like this as water never hits them lol


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yea bud rot would suck my buddy came n got smoke of me other day for is bro and said the bud was great. But tasted and smelt like mildew ewww I bet dude he got that shit from is out some cash lol


----------



## Blitz35 (Mar 30, 2018)

Ordered from there site..received the seeds in 2 weeks..but dont believe their promotion about free seeds..they dont give any! I was supposed to not only get 2 free seeds with my order as it states on their website..but the dick who replied to me said he's even throwing in extra's because of the delay in shipping...i got only what i ordered..nothing more! Will never trust them again!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 31, 2018)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one know of any good US based banks to get some Mephisto gear from? Thanks in advance.


DC seed exchange. Excellent service. Good luck.


----------



## thetr33man (Apr 1, 2018)

Blitz35 said:


> Ordered from there site..received the seeds in 2 weeks..but dont believe their promotion about free seeds..they dont give any! I was supposed to not only get 2 free seeds with my order as it states on their website..but the dick who replied to me said he's even throwing in extra's because of the delay in shipping...i got only what i ordered..nothing more! Will never trust them again!!!


I'd contact them directly about this. They have been having problems getting a us distributor. They will get u straightened out.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Apr 2, 2018)

I did just this ^ and they were very nice, sent me a pack of Tyrone Special


----------



## casperd (Jan 23, 2019)

thetr33man said:


> 4/20 they are releasing their NEW LINES. Order direct and there is a discount code floating around if you do a little research..
> 
> 
> thetr33man said:
> ...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 23, 2019)

Super Lemon Haze x SODK, Bruce Banner cut, Mango Haze cut, few cbd as well off the top of my head.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Jan 23, 2019)

They are stocked up. They now take credit cards. Got mine in 6 days. Shipped from California. No problems. They hooked me up too!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jan 23, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> They are stocked up. They now take credit cards. Got mine in 6 days. Shipped from California. No problems. They hooked me up too!


People make it WAYYYYYY harder than needed. You're post should be a sticky XD


----------



## WwonKa (Mar 4, 2019)

I ordered 6 seeds from them and got 11. In 3 days to the right coast.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 4, 2019)

WwonKa said:


> I ordered 6 seeds from them and got 11. In 3 days to the right coast.


They don't mess around XD 420 brings 4 new Sativa doms if you're into that. Can't wait.


----------



## casperd (Mar 4, 2019)

just finished some strawberry nugs and sour livers. the livers smells great but not that stinky just wondering what the most stinky mephisto strain people have had ?


----------



## Pistil Kid (Mar 5, 2019)

casperd said:


> just finished some strawberry nugs and sour livers. the livers smells great but not that stinky just wondering what the most stinky mephisto strain people have had ?


You must have smell fetish going by the number of aroma questions you ask .. lol


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 5, 2019)

casperd said:


> just finished some strawberry nugs and sour livers. the livers smells great but not that stinky just wondering what the most stinky mephisto strain people have had ?


???? For me like all of them.. but 4 Assed monkey is my fav.. sick weed..


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi guys. 
Just received my order. I ordered 3 - packs and they upgraded me to 5 - packs! They threw in 5 Northern cheese Haze and 2 ghost toof as well! I've grown their Alien vs Triangle previously, and I'm v excited!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 7, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Hi guys.
> Just received my order. I ordered 3 - packs and they upgraded me to 5 - packs! They threw in 5 Northern cheese Haze and 2 ghost toof as well! I've grown their Alien vs Triangle previously, and I'm v excited! View attachment 4295781


Been haering good stuff about the Ghost Toof on AFN and have 5 myself.

Edit... just saw you got Ripley's OG. You will love her. Mine topped at 5th node and grew almost 4 ft. Between 2 i got 9 1/2 - 10 oz. The branches got so heavy they were breaking and leaning fully over. Went 82 days. When breaking them open they smelled like lemon pine sol. Strong but super pleasant. I just vaped some before work and 25 min later sitting at work table before start i had a drink. My arms felt like stone on the table and i neede to look down and very concentrated had to tell myself to pick up the drink. Very relaxed and slow from atleast 1110 pm to 230-3 am at work. Love it.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 7, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Been haering good stuff about the Ghost Toof on AFN and have 5 myself.
> 
> Edit... just saw you got Ripley's OG. You will love her. Mine topped at 5th node and grew almost 4 ft. Between 2 i got 9 1/2 - 10 oz. The branches got so heavy they were breaking and leaning fully over. Went 82 days. When breaking them open they smelled like lemon pine sol. Strong but super pleasant. I just vaped some before work and 25 min later sitting at work table before start i had a drink. My arms felt like stone on the table and i neede to look down and very concentrated had to tell myself to pick up the drink. Very relaxed and slow from atleast 1110 pm to 230-3 am at work. Love it.


Nice! Yes I was very impressed with my previous meph experience and friends swore I was a wizard. Great stuff.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 7, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Nice! Yes I was very impressed with my previous meph experience and friends swore I was a wizard. Great stuff.


Well, if you do a journal let me know. Id watch those Ripley's blow someone elses mind easily. They were nice to grow. Good luck and enjoy, cause Mephisto is killing it.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 7, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, if you do a journal let me know. Id watch those Ripley's blow someone elses mind easily. They were nice to grow. Good luck and enjoy, cause Mephisto is killing it.


They are indeed! They are the only automatic I'll mess with anymore!


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> They are stocked up. They now take credit cards. Got mine in 6 days. Shipped from California. No problems. They hooked me up too!


What web sit did you order them from that takes credit cards? and if you can it would be great if you would post the link for me so I can just click on it and place a order.Why I ask is iam not worth a shit on this computer.THANK YOU 4 ANY HELP YOU OR ANY ONE CAN GIVE ME..HAPPY GROWING TO ALL.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 8, 2019)

Mephistogenetics.com

Make sure to click Usa if here and some strains will be out due to restocking. Make sure not to only look at front page featured but click the menu and go to seeds, than press all.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Mephistogenetics.com
> 
> Make sure to click Usa if here and some strains will be out due to restocking. Make sure not to only look at front page featured but click the menu and go to seeds, than press all.


thank you.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Mar 24, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Mephistogenetics.com
> 
> Make sure to click Usa if here and some strains will be out due to restocking. Make sure not to only look at front page featured but click the menu and go to seeds, than press all.


Just tried, since people seem to be raving about these guys...and no luck. 

Clicking "All Seeds" (if you can find it!) brings you to a page with 1 strain...and its sold out. I guess going through one of the providers that sells their seeds is the only option. 

Which is a bummer, because the quick shipping that everyone seemed to experience was a huge bonus for me. Now, going through someone else, who knows what will happen with shipping times. Sucks.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 24, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Just tried, since people seem to be raving about these guys...and no luck.
> 
> Clicking "All Seeds" (if you can find it!) brings you to a page with 1 strain...and its sold out. I guess going through one of the providers that sells their seeds is the only option.
> 
> Which is a bummer, because the quick shipping that everyone seemed to experience was a huge bonus for me. Now, going through someone else, who knows what will happen with shipping times. Sucks.


You must need seeds today. Like, within a few hours or something? Otherwise, why not take note of the fact they just had a huge sale and come back later. They just doubled my order for free a few weeks ago. Your loss.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Mar 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> thank you.


Well...after searching 15-20 different sites, I finally found a US seed bank, with great reviews, that had Mephisto stuff in stock at a good price.

Good lord that was tough to find. But glad I did.

Any advice on the best strain out of their lineup for an outdoor grow in the northeast? So far I got 3x "Grapey Walter's" and 3x "Alien vs Triangle F2"...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 24, 2019)

They just had a 3/20 autoflower sale. They close untill the following weeks Monday to send oit orders to customers ASAP. They are open tomorrow. Should've waited.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Mar 25, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They just had a 3/20 autoflower sale. They close untill the following weeks Monday to send oit orders to customers ASAP. They are open tomorrow. Should've waited.


Should have waited for what? The next sale?


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 25, 2019)

Where do you USA guys order from to get the original packaging?
Seedsherenow?


----------



## nekvt (Mar 25, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> Where do you USA guys order from to get the original packaging?
> Seedsherenow?


Direct from Mephisto https://www.mephistogenetics.com/ The store should be back open at some point today.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 25, 2019)

nekvt said:


> Direct from Mephisto https://www.mephistogenetics.com/ The store should be back open at some point today.


ah true i browsed his site but didnt know it was a shop as well. awesome!


----------



## nekvt (Mar 25, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> ah true i browsed his site but didnt know it was a shop as well. awesome!


I just read on AFN that they are still catching up on orders from their 320 sale. The store will re-open tomorrow.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Mar 25, 2019)

nekvt said:


> I just read on AFN that they are still catching up on orders from their 320 sale. The store will re-open tomorrow.


Nice. Well...I'll be there waiting! I want some of those Grapey Walter seeds. They seem to have some pretty impressive genetics.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 25, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Nice. Well...I'll be there waiting! I want some of those Grapey Walter seeds. They seem to have some pretty impressive genetics.


They aren't a huge operation from what I hear. Just have to be a bit patient! They are in high demand.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 26, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> They aren't a huge operation from what I hear. Just have to be a bit patient! They are in high demand.


Yeah, they are selling more than the hands can get the orders together. They are 6 guys if i recall.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 26, 2019)

the shop is up. gonna buy some at the end of week if theres any left


----------



## Black-Thumb (Mar 26, 2019)

Yessir! Up and running. 

I'm in there now shopping like it's some kind of game show. Haha


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 26, 2019)

heres my list so far. just need a single of each
forum stomper
double grape - gonna LST
Orange diesel
samsquanch OG - trailer park boys strain come on!
toof decay
3 bears og
grape walker kush


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> heres my list so far. just need a single of each
> forum stomper
> double grape - gonna LST
> Orange diesel
> ...


When you buy 1 you get 2. 3=5, 7=10 and 10 pack 4-5. Plus you get other free seeds based on money spent. Chart is in their faq section. You will get way more than you pay for and a simple message. Buy direct or get screwed out of good seeds.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 26, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> When you buy 1 you get 2. 3=5, 7=10 and 10 pack 4-5. Plus you get other free seeds based on money spent. Chart is in their faq section. You will get way more than you pay for and a simple message. Buy direct or get screwed out of good seeds.


for sure dude im so excited.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 26, 2019)

Go crazy, folks, go crazy.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

for anyone that want to try their hand at Autos, You can't go wrong with them or Royal queen seeds


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 27, 2019)

My Toof Decay. The photos are about a week apart.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you guys know if they will have special offers for 4/20 or not worth the wait? I want to run couple of autos outdoors this summer
I'm set on Orange Diesel, Forum Stomper and Creme de la Chem. Chose these for their properties mostly, medicinally speaking


----------



## nekvt (Mar 28, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Do you guys know if they will have special offers for 4/20 or not worth the wait? I want to run couple of autos outdoors this summer
> I'm set on Orange Diesel, Forum Stomper and Creme de la Chem. Chose these for their properties mostly, medicinally speaking


I believe their 420 sale is limited to their new releases.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 28, 2019)

nekvt said:


> I believe their 420 sale is limited to their new releases.


when u say new release what are those? on his site i just see originals and limited edition.


----------



## nekvt (Mar 28, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> when u say new release what are those? on his site i just see originals and limited edition.


New strains that haven't been offered for sale yet. I believe all of this years new releases are Sativa leaning.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 28, 2019)

nekvt said:


> New strains that haven't been offered for sale yet. I believe all of this years new releases are Sativa leaning.


Correct. Only these 4 for sale brand new on 4/20. Order others before than.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for fast responses everyone


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 28, 2019)

nekvt said:


> New strains that haven't been offered for sale yet. I believe all of this years new releases are Sativa leaning.


fuuuuck yea i love sativa stuff. dont get enough here.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 28, 2019)

Yay sativa! Yayyyy Mephisto!


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 28, 2019)

Order placed  happy bday to me


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 29, 2019)

First pic sour livers. Second pic strawberry nuggets.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 29, 2019)

got mine ordered. Went with the limited ones first that i wanted. 
got 2 double grape
1 grape walker kush 
1 samsquanch ( tralier park boys rule)

so excited! spent 75 before shipping so i think 5 free seeds!!!!!


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 29, 2019)

whats an good mephisto outdoor strain? down in florida so its hot and rainy humid.


----------



## Snufaluffagus (Mar 29, 2019)

Just purchased Illuminauto #31 & #39. $64 for 10 seeds seemed more than reasonable for "experimental" seeds. Anyone else tried the Illuminauto line out before?


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 29, 2019)

I ended up getting Fantasmo Express, White Crack and Hubbabubbasmelloscope 
I'll be popping one of each come end of May


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 29, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> I ended up getting Fantasmo Express, White Crack and Hubbabubbasmelloscope
> I'll be popping one of each come end of May


Heavy on Sativa leaners. Love it. SODK was oit of stock today even though they had it last week. Fugue State would've been solid for you too since it's Walter x Amnesia.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 29, 2019)

Snufaluffagus said:


> Just purchased Illuminauto #31 & #39. $64 for 10 seeds seemed more than reasonable for "experimental" seeds. Anyone else tried the Illuminauto line out before?


Sweet n Sour and Ghost Toof have some good journals on AFN at the moment. Illuminautos are 1 time deal unless people go crazy for them they will bring them back further progressed generations as limited edition. Once they are gone they are gone. Somebody has a nice big Sweet n Sour at the moment. Ghost Toofs have seemed to be liked quite a bit as well.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> whats an good mephisto outdoor strain? down in florida so its hot and rainy humid.


A guy did SODK and Northern Cheese Haze outdoors and they did good. Record indoors is 7 oz on AFN from SODK. They have a strain guide that shows stats on strains such as EST days, height/width, yeild, recommended pot sizes, smells, flower density and a write up of how she grows and training tendencies. Should check it out for mould/pest resistant strains.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> A guy did SODK and Northern Cheese Haze outdoors and they did good. Record indoors is 7 oz on AFN from SODK. They have a strain guide that shows stats on strains such as EST days, height/width, yeild, recommended pot sizes, smells, flower density and a write up of how she grows and training tendencies. Should check it out for mould/pest resistant strains.


Wait, are you saying the largest recorded yield from a Mephisto gear is 7 zips? Or just the SODK? Cuz that smells like a challenge.

Got a link for that strain guide?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 30, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Wait, are you saying the largest recorded yield from a Mephisto gear is 7 zips? Or just the SODK? Cuz that smells like a challenge.
> 
> Got a link for that strain guide?


The SODK was highest recorded at 7.?? oz. Obviously no clue about anyone that doesn't post. It was from AFN, believe it was Slowandeasy that did it.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 30, 2019)

https://www.mephistogenetics.com/info/strainguide


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> https://www.mephistogenetics.com/info/strainguide


Oh ok. I misunderstood you.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 30, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Oh ok. I misunderstood you.


You looking for something different?


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> A guy did SODK and Northern Cheese Haze outdoors and they did good. Record indoors is 7 oz on AFN from SODK. They have a strain guide that shows stats on strains such as EST days, height/width, yeild, recommended pot sizes, smells, flower density and a write up of how she grows and training tendencies. Should check it out for mould/pest resistant strains.


I will look into finding those strains. They arent on the meph website


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 30, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> I will look into finding those strains. They arent on the meph website


They don't show info for strains that are out of stock at the moment. Google will usually bring up all you need by just typing the strain + Mephisto.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Mar 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You looking for something different?





MATTYMATT726 said:


> A guy did SODK and Northern Cheese Haze outdoors and they did good. Record indoors is 7 oz on AFN from SODK. They have a strain guide that shows stats on strains such as EST days, height/width, yeild, recommended pot sizes, smells, flower density and a write up of how she grows and training tendencies. Should check it out for mould/pest resistant strains.


The way I read it, I thought you meant the guys from AFN had compiled a strain guide or something, that's all, lol my mistake.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 30, 2019)

SODK & NCH.


----------



## nekvt (Mar 30, 2019)

There are a lot of strains that yield well. My best in hydro was a Forum Stomper at just over 10 ounces. I just did a Sweet & Sour in a 3 gallon smart pot of Promix and got just over 6 ounces.

Mephisto Sweet & Sour on harvest day 87.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 30, 2019)

nekvt said:


> There are a lot of strains that yield well. My best in hydro was a Forum Stomper at just over 10 ounces. I just did a Sweet & Sour in a 3 gallon smart pot of Promix and got just over 6 ounces.
> 
> Mephisto Sweet & Sour on harvest day 87.
> View attachment 4309154


 that thick as main stalk holy moly


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 31, 2019)

I have tried every way in hell to order from there usa sit and the dam thing will never take my debit card,,,so if any you got some you would sell that you have of meph,pm me.


----------



## nekvt (Mar 31, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I have tried every way in hell to order from there usa sit and the dam thing will never take my debit card,,,so if any you got some you would sell that you have of meph,pm me.


You need to call your bank and have international purchases turned on. It's either that or you could send them $$$$$


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 31, 2019)

yea i had no issues other than i got an order stuck on pending. I made a cart and put my shipping in to see how much then went back to shop and that order went to pending. I tried to find a continue or payment button but there was none. I made a new account and ordered fine with my debit card. 
cant wait for these seeds!


----------



## paparov (Apr 1, 2019)

nekvt said:


> There are a lot of strains that yield well. My best in hydro was a Forum Stomper at just over 10 ounces. I just did a Sweet & Sour in a 3 gallon smart pot of Promix and got just over 6 ounces.
> 
> Mephisto Sweet & Sour on harvest day 87.
> View attachment 4309154


Nice, a friend of mine just germinated some Forum Stompers in pots with 15 gallons of organic soil . After how many days from seed did you harvest the Stomper(s)?


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 1, 2019)

Toof Decay as of today. It's on day 54 about since signs of pistils all around. Any ran Toof Decay and know about how much longer?


----------



## paparov (Apr 1, 2019)

My guess is that you could take it down on day 70. Are all parts of the plant like that? You could cut the tops and leave the medium-lower parts mature, harvesting them at day ~80.


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 1, 2019)

paparov said:


> My guess is that you could take it down on day 70. Are all parts of the plant like that? You could cut the tops and leave the medium-lower parts mature, harvesting them at day ~80.


Yeah, she's that thick all the way down. Couple lower branches that i lst that are catching up. I was thinking about chopping somewhere around day 70 a little after.


----------



## paparov (Apr 1, 2019)

Azubaz said:


> Yeah, she's that thick all the way down. Couple lower branches that i lst that are catching up. I was thinking about chopping somewhere around day 70 a little after.


Nice, in this case you harvest the whole plant at once. Try lowering the temps for the last few days .


----------



## nekvt (Apr 1, 2019)

paparov said:


> Nice, a friend of mine just germinated some Forum Stompers in pots with 15 gallons of organic soil . After how many days from seed did you harvest the Stomper(s)?


Day 87 from sprout.


----------



## arkady (Apr 2, 2019)

paparov said:


> My guess is that you could take it down on day 70. Are all parts of the plant like that? You could cut the tops and leave the medium-lower parts mature, harvesting them at day ~80.


Can you do that with autos without damaging the plant?


----------



## arkady (Apr 2, 2019)

Can anyone recommend nuts for autos? Thanks in advance


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 2, 2019)

arkady said:


> Can anyone recommend nuts for autos? Thanks in advance


I prefer females. 


RIMSHOT


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 2, 2019)

arkady said:


> Can anyone recommend nuts for autos? Thanks in advance


Your favorite kind. Veg nutes while it's vegging and bloom in flower. Or the same all the way, up to you.


----------



## arkady (Apr 3, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Your favorite kind. Veg nutes while it's vegging and bloom in flower. Or the same all the way, up to you.


I heard someone say best thing to do with autos it's to prepare the soil and only apply nuts during the flower. Kinda makes no sense to me but what do i know...? Would you agree with this statement?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 3, 2019)

arkady said:


> I heard someone say best thing to do with autos it's to prepare the soil and only apply nuts during the flower. Kinda makes no sense to me but what do i know...? Would you agree with this statement?


Nope.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 3, 2019)

arkady said:


> I heard someone say best thing to do with autos it's to prepare the soil and only apply nuts during the flower. Kinda makes no sense to me but what do i know...? Would you agree with this statement?


It was just general advice, I'll let soil growers comment on soil growing.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't grow soil, coco is way bettwr IMO. What i know is autos want half strenth nutes so a super soil would be much stronger than liked and if you go FFOF or a basic made soil it will run out in 3-4 weeks IF lucky. This is a Mephisto Gold Glue(1 furthest of 3 to finnish) 85% indica or more that i have in 2.2 pots. Coco and fed every day with nutes from day 1 she broke soil. You can easily in soil or coco feed day 1 but in soils you definitely need to be cautious not to overdo it.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice. I just set 2* Northern Cheese Haze in water to germ.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 3, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Nice. I just set 2* Northern Cheese Haze in water to germ.


I have 5 as well. They are on my long list of Mephisto starins I've got. They arr said to be one of the least smelling plants so good there.


----------



## Azubaz (Apr 4, 2019)

Couple different angles of my Toof Decay around day 59 of flower. I stopped feeding about a week and a half ago and it just started to show today. She smells nice and it's still beefing up.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 4, 2019)

Placed an order March 28 less than a week later

 that freebie pack is no joke, not to mention all other packs also have extra beans in them
Thank you MG


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 4, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Placed an order March 28 less than a week later
> View attachment 4311964
> that freebie pack is no joke, not to mention all other packs also have extra beans in them
> Thank you MG


dude i cant wait. mine come today or tomoorow and i ordered on the 29th. Cant wait for the 420 sale


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 4, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Placed an order March 28 less than a week later
> View attachment 4311964
> that freebie pack is no joke, not to mention all other packs also have extra beans in them
> Thank you MG


Hell yes! Awesome! I can't wait to get more!


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone ever have seeds come to thier state then go back to where they shipped them? i emailed through the website. we will see what happens. im sure it will be handled


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 7, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> Anyone ever have seeds come to thier state then go back to where they shipped them? i emailed through the website. we will see what happens. im sure it will be handled


As in the package was routed back to its home state on its way to you, or as in it was returned to sender?

I've had packages take some pretty meandering routes.


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 7, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> As in the package was routed back to its home state on its way to you, or as in it was returned to sender?
> 
> I've had packages take some pretty meandering routes.


it came all the way across country, landed in my state, turned around and went back to sender. i contacted the website and Pmed Stan on the other forum. hoping to hear back soon


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 7, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> it came all the way across country, landed in my state, turned around and went back to sender. i contacted the website and Pmed Stan on the other forum. hoping to hear back soon


Weird. I know I was a bit sketched out at the idea of ordering "souvenirs" from within the states. Honestly if it was me I'd be packing the UHAUL right about now lmao, just kidding, sort of, maybe. Idk.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Apr 7, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Weird. I know I was a bit sketched out at the idea of ordering "souvenirs" from within the states. Honestly if it was me I'd be packing the UHAUL right about now lmao, just kidding, sort of, maybe. Idk.


Lol just to clarify, I'm not suggesting anything bad, I'm just saying that's where my mind would want to go.


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 7, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Weird. I know I was a bit sketched out at the idea of ordering "souvenirs" from within the states. Honestly if it was me I'd be packing the UHAUL right about now lmao, just kidding, sort of, maybe. Idk.


eh true. im not worried. i got nothing going now and im a cardholder here.


----------



## nekvt (Apr 7, 2019)

It probably just had a typo in the address. I've had it happen before with USPS.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 7, 2019)

That's gotta be such a tease thou, knowing the beans were so close


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 7, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> That's gotta be such a tease thou, knowing the beans were so close


o yea dude you have no clue. one day they were 2 hours aways and in my mind out for delivery lol. next update they are heading back haaha.


----------



## Tlarss (Apr 19, 2019)

This strawberry nuggets was some of the better bud I’ve grown auto or photo...but it only yielding about 45 grams dry.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> This strawberry nuggets was some of the better bud I’ve grown auto or photo...but it only yielding about 45 grams dry.


It's killing me to watch this... I should have some pictures of my own right now... Grrrrrr... Nevertheless, they look really good.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's killing me to watch this... I should have some pictures of my own right now... Grrrrrr... Nevertheless, they look really good.


How long till you can get some going again? Man it's hard not to have a plant goung after the first time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How long till you can get some going again? Man it's hard not to have a plant goung after the first time.


Not sure how long it's gonna be...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 19, 2019)

Damn that sucks ass. You gotta be on a tight leash huh?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn that sucks ass. You gotta be on a tight leash huh?


Naw... Im not on paper anymore,I'm trying to find the right place to set up shop...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Naw... Im not on paper anymore,I'm trying to find the right place to set up shop...


Sick. I wanted to ask if you maxed out but not just in a nosey ass way. Glad to hear. I got worried like how the guy that built the lights passed away when he did. You were here 1 day and vanished the next. I had a slight feeling though. Good to have ya back.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Sick. I wanted to ask if you maxed out but not just in a nosey ass way. Glad to hear. I got worried like how the guy that built the lights passed away when he did. You were here 1 day and vanished the next. I had a slight feeling though. Good to have ya back.


Thanks bro... You should have just asked,I have nothing to hide...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thanks bro... You should have just asked,I have nothing to hide...


Yeah, but felt it was rude as all hell in public.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 28, 2019)

Starting indoors , moving outside once it gets nicer.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 28, 2019)

Is that Creame de la Chem or Creame-tasmo? Also, have those WC i want to try sometime soon.

Pics of Gold Glue for @Frank Nitty XD


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Is that Creame de la Chem or Creame-tasmo? Also, have those WC i want to try sometime soon.
> 
> Pics of Gold Glue for @Frank Nitty XD


That's creme de la Chem 
I soaked one of each of those 3 strains that I'm going to start in solo cups full of FFHF and transplant in 3/4 full 5 gal bags of FFOF, then fill them up once they start flowering. Going to pH water only


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 28, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> That's creme de la Chem
> I soaked one of each of those 3 strains that I'm going to start in solo cups full of FFHF and transplant in 3/4 full 5 gal bags of FFOF, then fill them up once they start flowering. Going to pH water only


Ill be looking. Myself i like de coco, but always wondered how good it would be to never mix nutes up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Is that Creame de la Chem or Creame-tasmo? Also, have those WC i want to try sometime soon.
> 
> Pics of Gold Glue for @Frank Nitty XD


I see you bro!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I see you bro!!!


Man i just put it in the vap, and the first hit tasted so good. Im bad at smells and can't really put my finger on it. Sort of cinnamon or woody in a way. WAYYYYY different than Ripley's lemon pine sol smell.they were all small and i didn't bother training. Im guessing between 1 1/2 to 2 oz on this one so we'll guess 3 1/2 all together. I like it. You gotta get growing again so we can fuck around in the tents together.


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ill be looking. Myself i like de coco, but always wondered how good it would be to never mix nutes up.


I've never tried this before, first time with autos as well. So fingers crossed. I'll drop some updates here and there, not sure if I will start a journal


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Man i just put it in the vap, and the first hit tasted so good. Im bad at smells and can't really put my finger on it. Sort of cinnamon or woody in a way. WAYYYYY different than Ripley's lemon pine sol smell.they were all small and i didn't bother training. Im guessing between 1 1/2 to 2 oz on this one so we'll guess 3 1/2 all together. I like it. You gotta get growing again so we can fuck around in the tents together.


I'm working on it


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm working on it


Nothing like getting those hands some your own home grown stankidy dankidy XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nothing like getting those hands some your own home grown stankidy dankidy XD


For sure


----------



## Tiflis (May 3, 2019)

We have got some action in the tent 
 
Sour Stomper (top) was first to brake ground, followed by White Crack ( cutie down bottom ) and Creme de la Chem is being late to the party


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 3, 2019)

P


Tiflis said:


> We have got some action in the tent
> View attachment 4327321
> Sour Stomper (top) was first to brake ground, followed by White Crack ( cutie down bottom ) and Creme de la Chem is being late to the party


Prepare for takeoff!!!


----------



## Axys (May 4, 2019)

A few pics of plants I’ve grown


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 4, 2019)

Axys said:


> View attachment 4328075 View attachment 4328079 View attachment 4328068 A few pics of plants I’ve grown


They all look great but that last one is a beast.


----------



## Axys (May 4, 2019)

The double grape in the first pic was my first attempt at DWC. The Ripleys OG in the third was my second. Total weight of her including A, B and C class buds was right around 600 grams.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Axys said:


> The double grape in the first pic was my first attempt at DWC. The Ripleys OG in the third was my second. Total weight of her including A, B and C class buds was right around 600 grams.


That's why I love ROG!!! It's such a monster!!! They all look great though!!!


----------



## Tiflis (May 4, 2019)

Creme de la Chem has joined the party


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Ive got to have that rog


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Axys said:


> View attachment 4328075 View attachment 4328079 View attachment 4328068 A few pics of plants I’ve grown


I'll be back soon enough putting up pictures!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2019)

Like this... This is how Nitty gets down...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 9, 2019)

Northern Cheese Haze, day 37 ish. Kinda hard to see the tape measure, sorry. Under QB320XL (nichia V1) and 4 citi1212s, both turned down a bit, currently 275watts together.

Don't mind those smaller girls, they're neither Mephistos or autos, just chillin until the other tent opens up.


----------



## Tiflis (May 15, 2019)

Small update 
White Crack, Creme de la Chem and Sour Stomper have been transplanted into their final 5 gal bags, that I have folded over a little bit to make them smaller for now. Once they start flowering, I will extend them out and top off with Ocean Forest.
Plan is water only all the way
 
The transplant went smooth, expecting minimal shock if any. Time will tell thou


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 15, 2019)

I'm waiting for my new LED and Mephisto seeds as we speak. I've only ever done femphotos outdoors so this is a whole new world for me. 

Starting with Double Grape. Cant wait to get going.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

Forum Stomper... Mephisto has the best autos...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever grown bubbly livers??? I have some and was wondering how they were...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forum Stomper... Mephisto has the best autos...View attachment 4334258


Ive got more pics...


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got more pics... View attachment 4334278 View attachment 4334279


Beautiful.... looks like a potassium hog ( bottom girl ) .

Btw ... I like “ bottom girls “ ..... *snare drum


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Has anyone ever grown bubbly livers??? I have some and was wondering how they were...


Nitty, i believe they are older Illuminautos and are Hubbabubbasmelloscope x Livers or Sour Livers. How did you get those?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nitty, i believe they are older Illuminautos and are Hubbabubbasmelloscope x Livers or Sour Livers. How did you get those?


Mephisto freebie... I have the amnesia pheno also... I wish i had more blue toof specials... That was some serious dank!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mephisto freebie... I have the amnesia pheno also... I wish i had more blue toof specials... That was some serious dank!!!


It was #30 so the 10 Illuminautos from 17'. I got the Indica Fugue too. Might want to keep a few of those rare #30s incase you ever make seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> It was #30 so the 10 Illuminautos from 17'. I got the Indica Fugue too. Might want to keep a few of those rare #30s incase you ever make seeds.


Good idea... Im gonna learn how to do it real soon...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Good idea... Im gonna learn how to do it real soon...


Me too. You should try to get ahold of some Gold Glue. Mephisto is out and retiring her. She is STRONK XD i was layi g in bed after 5-6 hits from the vap(Boundles CFX) and i couldn't feel from waist down when still. Only thing i felt or heard was my body breathing. After about 15 min didn't even notice that. Just felt empty and floaty. I've got 5 left im not going to touch at least 3 of them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Me too. You should try to get ahold of some Gold Glue. Mephisto is out and retiring her. She is STRONK XD i was layi g in bed after 5-6 hits from the vap(Boundles CFX) and i couldn't feel from waist down when still. Only thing i felt or heard was my body breathing. After about 15 min didn't even notice that. Just felt empty and floaty. I've got 5 left im not going to touch at least 3 of them.


If mephistos out of them who else would have them???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If mephistos out of them who else would have them???


Im still wanting to get the rog,and the avt...


----------



## casperd (May 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im still wanting to get the rog,and the avt...


what is the rog ?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If mephistos out of them who else would have them???


Got to check banks.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 17, 2019)

casperd said:


> what is the rog ?


Ripley's OG. Crazy big plants. Smell is pure lemon pine sol. Crazy tasty. Btanches were so heavy they were breaking off and i had to tie up.


----------



## casperd (May 17, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ripley's OG. Crazy big plants. Smell is pure lemon pine sol. Crazy tasty. Btanches were so heavy they were breaking off and i had to tie up.


the bigest plant i got was 3bear og yeiled 6 ounces with a 600w hps 24hr from seed 3g pot leaf tuckin lst had a sweet watermelon lip gloss smell


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 17, 2019)

casperd said:


> the bigest plant i got was 3bear og yeiled 6 ounces with a 600w hps 24hr from seed leaf tuckin lst had a sweet watermelon lip gloss smell


My 2 Ripley's gave me just about 10 oz together. I had 10 very full jars(holds an oz give or take) and 1 was a bit bigger than the other. Id say probs 4.5/5.5 split. Topped them at 4/5 nodes and they were beasts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

casperd said:


> what is the rog ?


Ripleys Og sir...


----------



## CikaBika (May 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> If mephistos out of them who else would have them???


Me  I ordered 3 and got 2 freebies, and know what? I manage to fck them all up..
Did anyone of you two grow 3 bears og?

@casperd what was high of 3bog?


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Me  I ordered 3 and got 2 freebies, and know what? I manage to fck them all up..
> Did anyone of you two grow 3 bears og?
> 
> @casperd what was high of 3bog?


pretty decent strain one of the better ones they offer


----------



## CikaBika (May 17, 2019)

@Dieseltech I'm looking to try her and again 4 assed monkey.. 
i


----------



## casperd (May 17, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Me  I ordered 3 and got 2 freebies, and know what? I manage to fck them all up..
> Did anyone of you two grow 3 bears og?
> 
> @casperd what was high of 3bog?


nice cruizy relaxing high


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @Dieseltech I'm looking to try her and again 4 assed monkey..
> i


4 ass monkey is one of the best the offer in my opinion you will enjoy them both

Goodluck!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

I just want to grow some MONSTER MEPHISTO'S!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

Just got some testers from @SwiSHa85... Auto White Widow,AK-47,OG Kush... 3 each.... They will be my first indoor grow project when i set back up...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just got some testers from @SwiSHa85... Auto White Widow,AK-47,OG Kush... 3 each.... They will be my first indoor grow project when i set back up...View attachment 4334681


As in he made crosses himself? All autos? Never had any AK 47. Want to try me some Jack Herrer too one day. I am going to try to squeeze in a Kali Mist from Serious and Durban Poison from Sensi this summer. Hope they will both fit in my tent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just got some testers from @SwiSHa85... Auto White Widow,AK-47,OG Kush... 3 each.... They will be my first indoor grow project when i set back up...View attachment 4334681


Some people are looking out 4 me!!! Some people want me to spend money that I dont have... XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> As in he made crosses himself? All autos? Never had any AK 47. Want to try me some Jack Herrer too one day. I am going to try to squeeze in a Kali Mist from Serious and Durban Poison from Sensi this summer. Hope they will both fit in my tent.


He's gonna start putting them out... I just happened to come along at the right time to be a tester... I have some Durban Poison too,I do believe...


----------



## Tiflis (May 17, 2019)

White Crack and Sour Stomper are showing some rust spots on leaves... Didn't expect shenanigans this early 
Oh well


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 17, 2019)

I misspoke (mistyped?) before, this is about day 37. Turned up to 350 watts. Maxibloom 1.2 - 1.4 ish. 2 Northern Cheese Haze starting to flower in the back.
The one on the left is topped. Maybe I should top em more often.


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 17, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Me  I ordered 3 and got 2 freebies, and know what? I manage to fck them all up..
> Did anyone of you two grow 3 bears og?
> 
> @casperd what was high of 3bog?


Any input on the fuckup? Or any fuckups, from anyone, in general?

I am doing my first indoor/tent/led/auto/mephisto grow, and I REALLY dont want to fuck them up. I've been growing for years, but only photos and only outdoors.

I've been doing my reading and research, but any firsthand experience with mephisto or nuggets of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 17, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Any input on the fuckup? Or any fuckups, from anyone, in general?
> 
> I am doing my first indoor/tent/led/auto/mephisto grow, and I REALLY dont want to fuck them up. I've been growing for years, but only photos and only outdoors.
> 
> I've been doing my reading and research, but any firsthand experience with mephisto or nuggets of wisdom would be appreciated.


The only way u could fuck up a mephisto grow is to over nute them... As long as u don't do that you'll b alright...


----------



## CikaBika (May 18, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Any input on the fuckup? Or any fuckups, from anyone, in general?
> 
> I am doing my first indoor/tent/led/auto/mephisto grow, and I REALLY dont want to fuck them up. I've been growing for years, but only photos and only outdoors.
> 
> I've been doing my reading and research, but any firsthand experience with mephisto or nuggets of wisdom would be appreciated.



Smart people discover what works for them and stick to it,idiots like me  always tweaking something..
I had epiphany to try to root them in rockwool and wtf would I read how to proper do it ,when I can assume ..

I dint know that I need some nutrient solution to water them (my idiot brain after 3y of growing ,imagine that plant dont need any nutrients for seedling stag) , so when they sprouted They just stalled, I transplanted them after (I get up and google what to do when you sprout in rockwool) few days and they still had been stunned, they are going really slow now and some of them looking real horrible.. I'm still thinking to scrap up whole grow and start from begging,but I dont have money for new beans ,and dont have job ..

The worst thing is I'm waaaay late on this grow whit my fuck up, and really dont know what to do,If they pull thru they ain't going to be finish before late of July. 

Just keep your feed's under 50% and don't do DumB ass things like me..

I didn't do crap like this when I was total newbie..


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 18, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Smart people discover what works for them and stick to it,idiots like me  always tweaking something..
> I had epiphany to try to root them in rockwool and wtf would I read how to proper do it ,when I can assume ..
> 
> I dint know that I need some nutrient solution to water them (my idiot brain after 3y of growing ,imagine that plant dont need any nutrients for seedling stag) , so when they sprouted They just stalled, I transplanted them after (I get up and google what to do when you sprout in rockwool) few days and they still had been stunned, they are going really slow now and some of them looking real horrible.. I'm still thinking to scrap up whole grow and start from begging,but I dont have money for new beans ,and dont have job ..
> ...


Our failures are stepping stones to greatness! 

Thanks for the info. 50% nutes/not over feeding seem to be the consensus of largest pitfall to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 18, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just got some testers from @SwiSHa85... Auto White Widow,AK-47,OG Kush... 3 each.... They will be my first indoor grow project when i set back up...View attachment 4334681





MATTYMATT726 said:


> As in he made crosses himself? All autos? Never had any AK 47. Want to try me some Jack Herrer too one day. I am going to try to squeeze in a Kali Mist from Serious and Durban Poison from Sensi this summer. Hope they will both fit in my tent.





Frank Nitty said:


> He's gonna start putting them out... I just happened to come along at the right time to be a tester... I have some Durban Poison too,I do believe...


Slowly but im getting things into play. Testers are auto F3's of White Widow,AK47 and OG kush. All auto and very stable. In the next month or so ill be working out everything so stay tuned. My partner and I havent worked out all the details but we'd like to keep it simple, good genetics at affordable prices.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Slowly but im getting things into play. Testers are auto F3's of White Widow,AK47 and OG kush. All auto and very stable. In the next month or so ill be working out everything so stay tuned. My partner and I havent worked out all the details but we'd like to keep it simple, good genetics at affordable prices.


I would definitely buy some seeds from you when you get going. I've got about 250+ of Mephisto and close to 40-50 photos but always use more XD I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I would definitely buy some seeds from you when you get going. I've got about 250+ of Mephisto and close to 40-50 photos but always use more XD I'll keep my eyes peeled.


Im about to run the white widows in about a week...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im about to run the white widows in about a week...


Keep it in the auto section so i can find it easy XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

Got 2 pineapple express autos sprouting right now and i popped a sodk yesterday...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Got 2 pineapple express autos sprouting right now and i popped a sodk yesterday...


That SODK though.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I would definitely buy some seeds from you when you get going. I've got about 250+ of Mephisto and close to 40-50 photos but always use more XD I'll keep my eyes peeled.





Frank Nitty said:


> Im about to run the white widows in about a week...


Be mindful of space because the WW gets pretty big if you don't train them. I have a 4ft topped and a 6ft untrained pair of them going right now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Be mindful of space because the WW gets pretty big if you don't train them. I have a 4ft topped and a 6ft untrained pair of them going right now.


My tent is 8ft. tall... 4x4x8... Big enough???


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 19, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Keep it in the auto section so i can find it easy XD


Would I do anything different??? I gotta let y'all know that I'm back!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 19, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My tent is 8ft. tall... 4x4x8... Big enough???


Plenty of space. If you give them plenty of light in veg you can keep them shorter. My ppfd goes up from area to area so typically I get a good stretch as I move them around. I do this for efficiency with my leds turned down.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 20, 2019)

Moved the smaller photo girls out to make more room to spread these out. ROG & Chemdogging over to the right. Day 43.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> View attachment 4336441
> Moved the smaller photo girls out to make more room to spread these out. ROG & Chemdogging over to the right. Day 43.


Looks like you're going to have to use a chainsaw by the time youre done with those two!!!


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 20, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looks like you're going to have to use a chainsaw by the time youre done with those two!!!


Unfortunately, I was in the middle of positioning one of the colas on the larger one and I heard a slight snapping sound at the base of the node. Very small crack, I did not break it clean through. I hope it heals OK.

That's the one on the left. It's currently occupying about 32"x32".


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 20, 2019)

Here's a top-down.
Also, I'm feeding Maxibloom @ 7 grams, RO water. 
During veg, I added 2ml CaliMagic and 1 gram of soluble fish hydrolysate from customhydro, also 1 gram BioAg Cytoplus.

I've since cut out the fish and reduced CaliMagic to 1 ml. Might cut it completely.


----------



## WwonKa (May 20, 2019)

I need them to open back up! I need some AVT!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2019)

WwonKa said:


> I need them to open back up! I need some AVT!!!!


I want ripleys og...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Unfortunately, I was in the middle of positioning one of the colas on the larger one and I heard a slight snapping sound at the base of the node. Very small crack, I did not break it clean through. I hope it heals OK.
> 
> That's the one on the left. It's currently occupying about 32"x32".


Put some tape on it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 aren't you supposed to be at work right about now?? ?


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 20, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Put some tape on it...


Won't work. It'll be alright. She pushed through my topping without blinking.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 20, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Won't work. It'll be alright. She pushed through my topping without blinking.


As long as you're happy with it that's all that matters


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> As long as you're happy with it that's all that matters


It's just a difficult spot to tape, right at the node. But like I said, I think I just broke the skin a bit, it's not dangling or anything. Still standing and happy. When I topped her she flipped me off


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726 aren't you supposed to be at work right about now?? ?


Sure am -_-


----------



## Tiflis (May 21, 2019)

White Crack, Creme de la Chem and Sour Stomper have all shown pistils right around 3 weeks from braking the ground.
All three have an issue of some sort, which is most visible on first true set of leaves. Good thing is the new growth looks healthy, so I'm hoping they will pull through. They've already spent some time outside and will move outdoors within a week I think.

Going to maintain water only, although I've been having a hard time gauging when to water. Not used to using Grow bags and I feel like I'm fucking it up


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 21, 2019)

WwonKa said:


> I need them to open back up! I need some AVT!!!!


I really liked the Alien vs. Triangle. It was the first Mephisto gear I tried. Haven't tried the newer version.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 21, 2019)

Well @Frank Nitty Nitty, I'll be on my way to some Mephisto bubble hash in the near future XD


----------



## vieh (May 22, 2019)

I love Mephisto seeds - probably a silly question but do they have any photoperiod strains (possibly under a different banner)?


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 22, 2019)

vieh said:


> I love Mephisto seeds - probably a silly question but do they have any photoperiod strains (possibly under a different banner)?


I believe they do unique, boutique, connoisseur automatics only.

But if they did photos that would be cool too. I'd get em.


----------



## Tommy_Bahama (May 22, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> But if they did photos that would be cool too. I'd get em.


I would rather have them specialize on one side of the fence than spread their talents across both.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 22, 2019)

Tommy_Bahama said:


> I would rather have them specialize on one side of the fence than spread their talents across both.


I can see the value in that also. 

But I'd still get em lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

vieh said:


> I love Mephisto seeds - probably a silly question but do they have any photoperiod strains (possibly under a different banner)?


I love them as well... Will buy all of them...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> I can see the value in that also.
> 
> But I'd still get em lol


Me? I'll buy seeds from mephisto forever...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me? I'll buy seeds from mephisto forever...


They're my favorite plants to grow


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> They're my favorite plants to grow


Absolutely!!! Never tried them outdoors,so this will be my first time... I have an SODK that just popped and im waiting to see what happens with it outside...


----------



## Tiflis (May 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Absolutely!!! Never tried them outdoors,so this will be my first time... I have an SODK that just popped and im waiting to see what happens with it outside...


I started mine indoors but working them up to go outside. Today was the first full day out for them. My question is, any idea how big they will get? They're like 6 " tall and already showing preflowers. I feel like 5 gal bag was an overkill.
First time growing autos


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Just got my order from Mephisto. Went direct...and my God. They dont mess around with the freebies. Those gents are very...VERY generous. 

Very glad I went with them.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Well, dang. Their website says they are closed until June 3rd. Where are you guys buying seeds?


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Well, dang. Their website says they are closed until June 3rd. Where are you guys buying seeds?


Wait the few days to get them direct. Seriously worth it. 

Unless its for a comp or something. Then I'd say Seedsman would he a good bet. They usually have some mephisto stuff kicking around.


----------



## Tiflis (May 29, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Wait the few days to get them direct. Seriously worth it.


I agree. I ordered 3 different strains of 3pk each, that's 9 seeds I paid for.. order had 25 total . Awesome


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 29, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> I agree. I ordered 3 different strains of 3pk each, that's 9 seeds I paid for.. order had 25 total . Awesome


Yup! I did the math on my order. The value of the freebies was 320% of what I paid.

Combining that kind of customer care with the quality of their genetics...means I'll be ordering from them directly for all my auto seeds from now on. Amazing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Wait the few days to get them direct. Seriously worth it.
> 
> Unless its for a comp or something. Then I'd say Seedsman would he a good bet. They usually have some mephisto stuff kicking around.


Dcseeds has a lot of them...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 30, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Yup! I did the math on my order. The value of the freebies was 320% of what I paid.
> 
> Combining that kind of customer care with the quality of their genetics...means I'll be ordering from them directly for all my auto seeds from now on. Amazing.


Yep, only autos I'll run anymore are Mephisto, and I only get em direct.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Yep, only autos I'll run anymore are Mephisto, and I only get em direct.


You must be over there...


----------



## vieh (May 30, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Yep, only autos I'll run anymore are Mephisto, and I only get em direct.


Could not agree more


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Cant wait til they open back up!!!


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well @Frank Nitty Nitty, I'll be on my way to some Mephisto bubble hash in the near future XD


Just finished drying some Amnesia Haze bubble hash. Never made it before so I'm not really sure what I'm looking at. Haha
 
 
What I DO know...its rock hard, weighs a suprising amount for its size...and STINKS the entire room up when you break it open. Haha


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Just finished drying some Amnesia Haze bubble hash. Never made it before so I'm not really sure what I'm looking at. Haha
> View attachment 4342281
> View attachment 4342282
> What I DO know...its rock hard, weighs a suprising amount for its size...and STINKS the entire room up when you break it open. Haha


How much did you use and what did you produce back? What I've seen is usually 1 color so it seems you just mixed all different sizes together? What size screens dis you use and did you run the buds a 2nd/3rd time in new ice water? Thanks, got about an oz. of Gold Glue to try and reading about it, Ed Rosenthal states GG4 as one of his top 5 to make hash from due to all the sticky trichs. Said numerous tests from different sources return about 18%. That would mean 5 grams off my oz. and I'd be thrilled to get that for a first timer.


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How much did you use and what did you produce back? What I've seen is usually 1 color so it seems you just mixed all different sizes together? What size screens dis you use and did you run the buds a 2nd/3rd time in new ice water? Thanks, got about an oz. of Gold Glue to try and reading about it, Ed Rosenthal states GG4 as one of his top 5 to make hash from due to all the sticky trichs. Said numerous tests from different sources return about 18%. That would mean 5 grams off my oz. and I'd be thrilled to get that for a first timer.


I used the same set you have in the picture there. I just used my trim and larf. Didnt weight it before or after. And I've given a lot away so it wouldn't do any good to weigh it now. 

I did mix it all up. Some people like to keep it separate like you said, so they have different quality levels. I said fuck it. Haha. But people seem to love it. And it's better then throwing the fluffy stuff away for sure.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> I used the same set you have in the picture there. I just used my trim and larf. Didnt weight it before or after. And I've given a lot away so it wouldn't do any good to weigh it now.
> 
> I did mix it all up. Some people like to keep it separate like you said, so they have different quality levels. I said fuck it. Haha. But people seem to love it. And it's better then throwing the fluffy stuff away for sure.


For sure looks good though. All I've read says it holds the terps and smells so damn good. Im bad at describing smells, so can't wait to try my hand on the GG this weekend hopefully. How long did you dry it out for? Just spread out for a few hours on the table? Guessing in dark cool spot?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How much did you use and what did you produce back? What I've seen is usually 1 color so it seems you just mixed all different sizes together? What size screens dis you use and did you run the buds a 2nd/3rd time in new ice water? Thanks, got about an oz. of Gold Glue to try and reading about it, Ed Rosenthal states GG4 as one of his top 5 to make hash from due to all the sticky trichs. Said numerous tests from different sources return about 18%. That would mean 5 grams off my oz. and I'd be thrilled to get that for a first timer.


Watch out for this guy... His ways r suspect... XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Watch out for this guy... His ways r suspect... XD


Get outta here with that XD how's it hanging out in Nittyland?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Get outta here with that XD how's it hanging out in Nittyland?


Slow motion bro... Got a auto ww and an auto Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles that just popped out ogf root riot cubes and im putting them in pots outside...


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> For sure looks good though. All I've read says it holds the terps and smells so damn good. Im bad at describing smells, so can't wait to try my hand on the GG this weekend hopefully. How long did you dry it out for? Just spread out for a few hours on the table? Guessing in dark cool spot?


I actually did it a little different. I let them dry in the very small # screen square that came with my bubble bags for a day. It will still have a TON of moisture. 

Then I shaped them into balls, and wrapped them in wax paper. Then I put them on top of my pellet stove (which gets too hot to touch) and flattened the balls out with a 45lb kettle bell. 

Once they were flat, I left it like that for 12 hours. Flipped it. Put the weight back on. Over and over for a few days. 

They will still hold a ton of moisture. Some guys use an iron instead. If you arent careful they can actually get mold on the outside.


----------



## Obepawn (May 30, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Just finished drying some Amnesia Haze bubble hash. Never made it before so I'm not really sure what I'm looking at. Haha
> View attachment 4342281
> View attachment 4342282
> What I DO know...its rock hard, weighs a suprising amount for its size...and STINKS the entire room up when you break it open. Haha


Looks like a shit cookie. Lol


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Slow motion bro... Got a auto ww and an auto Skywalker x Fruity Pebbles that just popped out ogf root riot cubes and im putting them in pots outside...


WW Swishas? And where'd you get SW x Pebbles? That sounds like it might be good.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> I actually did it a little different. I let them dry in the very small # screen square that came with my bubble bags for a day. It will still have a TON of moisture.
> 
> Then I shaped them into balls, and wrapped them in wax paper. Then I put them on top of my pellet stove (which gets too hot to touch) and flattened the balls out with a 45lb kettle bell.
> 
> ...


Damn. I hope thats an alternative to air drying the powdered hash. The guides i saw people were just spreading it out and chopping it with a card like the "white" stuff and letting it dry out. I try to be as lazy and simple as possible XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> WW Swishas? And where'd you get SW x Pebbles? That sounds like it might be good.


Swisha85 and a guy from afn that im testing for...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Swisha85 and a guy from afn that im testing for...


Cool. You start a journal yet?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

@Frank Nitty 

Day 21 flower tomorrow. Going to do 1 defol of big fans and let them roll. Buds already looking good on them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty
> 
> Day 21 flower tomorrow. Going to do 1 defol of big fans and let them roll. Buds already looking good on them.


Nicely done!!! What lights do you have now???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nicely done!!! What lights do you have now???


Still just 2 135 watt QBs. Only using 1 still XD 2nd brand new and in the box. I'm concidering getting a 3x3. 4x4 just seems way more space than i want to manage, but when legal i might need space to get most of my planys when plant limits come into play so hard to get of it. Think 2 2x2s might even work so i can have a auto and photo tent. I love Mephisto and with 250+ not moving on from those sedds anytime soon but have some photos i still want to do here and there.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (May 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Still just 2 135 watt QBs. Only using 1 still XD 2nd brand new and in the box. I'm concidering getting a 3x3. 4x4 just seems way more space than i want to manage, but when legal i might need space to get most of my planys when plant limits come into play so hard to get of it. Think 2 2x2s might even work so i can have a auto and photo tent. I love Mephisto and with 250+ not moving on from those sedds anytime soon but have some photos i still want to do here and there.


My advice is to plan for more space than you think you need. I started in a 2'x2' with a 90w QB. I thought a 4'x4' was huge, but now I light 25 Sq. ft. with enough wattage for 32. Lol it's hard to stop.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Still just 2 135 watt QBs. Only using 1 still XD 2nd brand new and in the box. I'm concidering getting a 3x3. 4x4 just seems way more space than i want to manage, but when legal i might need space to get most of my planys when plant limits come into play so hard to get of it. Think 2 2x2s might even work so i can have a auto and photo tent. I love Mephisto and with 250+ not moving on from those sedds anytime soon but have some photos i still want to do here and there.


Me too... But now i have no autos... Im naked out here now... At least until mephisto opens back up...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me too... But now i have no autos... Im naked out here now... At least until mephisto opens back up...


Should be Monday. Stan got married so closed up shop for 2 weeks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Should be Monday. Stan got married so closed up shop for 2 weeks.


Oh yeah,i remember now that you told me that...


----------



## Black-Thumb (May 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> @Frank Nitty
> 
> Day 21 flower tomorrow. Going to do 1 defol of big fans and let them roll. Buds already looking good on them.


Awesome. Let us know how it goes. I have always been curious about defoliating autos and how they would handle it/the best timing of when to do it etc. 

The guys at Mephisto said they had the best luck with just tucking leaves, so that's been the plan for me. 

Curious to see if defoling will work though, as that is what I do to my regular plants.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Awesome. Let us know how it goes. I have always been curious about defoliating autos and how they would handle it/the best timing of when to do it etc.
> 
> The guys at Mephisto said they had the best luck with just tucking leaves, so that's been the plan for me.
> 
> Curious to see if defoling will work though, as that is what I do to my regular plants.


Doesn't hurt or slow them down at all... Neither does topping...


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 2, 2019)

They are loving the outdoors
White Crack, Creme de la Chem and Sour Stomper 1 month from braking the ground.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2019)

The cops will never see them under that net ...... thumbs up !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 2, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> View attachment 4344173 View attachment 4344174
> They are loving the outdoors
> White Crack, Creme de la Chem and Sour Stomper 1 month from braking the ground.


What's the net for??? Mosquitoes??? That shit would stand out like a sore thumb!!!


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 4, 2019)

Should have done 3. Oh well, another time 

375w btw


----------



## Axys (Jun 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me too... But now i have no autos... Im naked out here now... At least until mephisto opens back up...


It's too bad you're not in Canada, I would send you some seeds to tide you over , I have 70+ Mephisto seeds here.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 4, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> View attachment 4345057
> 
> Should have done 3. Oh well, another time
> 
> 375w btw


Looks awesome. 

Did you do any lst/topping or anything?


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 4, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> Did you do any lst/topping or anything?


I topped the one to the far left, haven't decided if I'll top the other two way to the right. Have to get em at the right time, I think. Maybe early stretch or right before. The one in the middle isn't topped. I like to use the single "tomato ring" to spread them out a bit. You can see on the front of the pvc frame I've used plant ties to pull her apart as well. I may do a scrog (on a different set of autos, not these haha)


----------



## Tommy_Bahama (Jun 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Doesn't hurt or slow them down at all... Neither does topping...


A few months ago, I did a side-by-side of a topped and non-topped Ripley's OG. No difference at all between the two, and no slow down in growth.
Yesterday, I FIM'ed a Creme De La Chem. This morning - brand new growth. Amazing.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 4, 2019)

Tommy_Bahama said:


> A few months ago, I did a side-by-side of a topped and non-topped Ripley's OG. No difference at all between the two, and no slow down in growth.
> Yesterday, I FIM'ed a Creme De La Chem. This morning - brand new growth. Amazing.


Last summer i topped 2 ROG at 5th node and they were over 4 ft. Branches were leaning and breaking from buds. 10 oz plus a single nug i didn't jar between the 2. 3.9 gal coco autopots. They had training i could've got more on the lowers but they were huge and wide with topping. Went to 82 days so no real slow down on the topping.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

Tommy_Bahama said:


> A few months ago, I did a side-by-side of a topped and non-topped Ripley's OG. No difference at all between the two, and no slow down in growth.
> Yesterday, I FIM'ed a Creme De La Chem. This morning - brand new growth. Amazing.


That's Mephisto for you,you cant go wrong with them,unless you do something wrong...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Last summer i topped 2 ROG at 5th node and they were over 4 ft. Branches were leaning and breaking from buds. 10 oz plus a single nug i didn't jar between the 2. 3.9 gal coco autopots. They had training i could've got more on the lowers but they were huge and wide with topping. Went to 82 days so no real slow down on the topping.


Im gonna do 2 ROG and 2 AVT in my autopots... There will be no room for anything in extra in my 4x4!!! Thought I saw @McStrats around??? Haven't heard from him in a while...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna do 2 ROG and 2 AVT in my autopots... There will be no room for anything in extra in my 4x4!!! Thought I saw @McStrats around??? Haven't heard from him in a while...


That'll be cool


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna do 2 ROG and 2 AVT in my autopots... There will be no room for anything in extra in my 4x4!!! Thought I saw @McStrats around??? Haven't heard from him in a while...


Careful Nitty. All 4 of those will push that 4x4 for sure. You'll love them.


----------



## McStrats (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna do 2 ROG and 2 AVT in my autopots... There will be no room for anything in extra in my 4x4!!! Thought I saw @McStrats around??? Haven't heard from him in a while...



Hey Frank! I'm still around...mostly lurking though 

AVT is strong producer. I highly recommend pushing her to 11-12 weeks as she seems to take on a much more mellow feeling than harvesting at 10...which I did once.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

This just in.... Now im ready!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

McStrats said:


> Hey Frank! I'm still around...mostly lurking though
> 
> AVT is strong producer. I highly recommend pushing her to 11-12 weeks as she seems to take on a much more mellow feeling than harvesting at 10...which I did once.


I remember... That's why i got the AVT... @MATTYMATT726 had the ROG... Every pack that i just bought I've seen someone else grow,including myself with the Forum Stomper... And that wasn't even under the best conditions...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

McStrats said:


> Hey Frank! I'm still around...mostly lurking though
> 
> AVT is strong producer. I highly recommend pushing her to 11-12 weeks as she seems to take on a much more mellow feeling than harvesting at 10...which I did once.


Not growing anything/anymore dude???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This just in.... Now im ready!!!View attachment 4345461


Thise the 22lb bags? They sill $55 or no?


----------



## McStrats (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not growing anything/anymore dude???


. 

Haha...does the pope poop in the woods? I just harvested two AVT, a Dinafem WW, a HSO Skunk..and two DFBubba kush. The AVT has the best terps of all and is my go to daytime smoke. I just jarred the BK but she has always been stellar. On my next grow which will be when temps cool I’m considering SODK. I’m still growing autos exclusively. They just work for me


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 5, 2019)

McStrats said:


> .
> 
> Haha...does the pope poop in the woods? I just harvested two AVT, a Dinafem WW, a HSO Skunk..and two DFBubba kush. The AVT has the best terps of all and is my go to daytime smoke. I just jarred the BK but she has always been stellar. On my next grow which will be when temps cool I’m considering SODK. I’m still growing autos exclusively. They just work for me


You should DEFINITELY journal that SODK.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

McStrats said:


> .
> 
> Haha...does the pope poop in the woods? I just harvested two AVT, a Dinafem WW, a HSO Skunk..and two DFBubba kush. The AVT has the best terps of all and is my go to daytime smoke. I just jarred the BK but she has always been stellar. On my next grow which will be when temps cool I’m considering SODK. I’m still growing autos exclusively. They just work for me


 I have a sodk that just broke the root riot cube today... And a Chemdogging... And a pineapple express,a white widow auto,and some mystery auto... All outdoors and unfortunately its raining like a monsoon here in northeast ohio... Can't even feed nutes cause they would wash right out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You should DEFINITELY journal that SODK.


Im doing mine!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 5, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thise the 22lb bags? They sill $55 or no?


I forget which it is,but i know its not the 22lb one... Im thinking its the 2500gm one and the 300gm free one...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 5, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I forget which it is,but i know its not the 22lb one... Im thinking its the 2500gm one and the 300gm free one...


Gotcha. Yeah, i didn't remember seeing you got SODK. Im going to have to re read your list. Been a long boring week at work and I've been tired and got a cold to boot. Trying to decide what I'll plant for one last quick grow mid to end July to mid to end of Oct. before it gets cold again. Might not grow this winter since its cooler in my house and i don't want plants that go 3 months past what they should due to the slow growth.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2019)

Overnighted the cash Tuesday,got there Wednesday and confirmed and packed!!! That shit was as easy as rolling a blunt!!! @MATTYMATT726 stop tripping and get u some seeds from the people...


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Overnighted the cash Tuesday,got there Wednesday and confirmed and packed!!! That shit was as easy as rolling a blunt!!! @MATTYMATT726 stop tripping and get u some seeds from the people...


Yup. They also take crypto. Even easier.


----------



## McStrats (Jun 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have a sodk that just broke the root riot cube today... And a Chemdogging... And a pineapple express,a white widow auto,and some mystery auto... All outdoors and unfortunately its raining like a monsoon here in northeast ohio... Can't even feed nutes cause they would wash right out...


YMMV but I find that WW Auto...Dinafem anyway...grows really well with no nutes at all. I grew mine in FFOF and yeilded 2.5 oz's of some of the nicest bud ever. She was done in exactly 10 weeks from seed.


----------



## McStrats (Jun 6, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You should DEFINITELY journal that SODK.


I will but I have to wait for the temps to drop in Sept as my grow room is in the garage. It's too hot here in dixie during the summer to grow anything.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Overnighted the cash Tuesday,got there Wednesday and confirmed and packed!!! That shit was as easy as rolling a blunt!!! @MATTYMATT726 stop tripping and get u some seeds from the people...


Nah.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 6, 2019)

2 Double Grape just surfaced...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah.


Scaredy cat!!!XD


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 10, 2019)

A "Daring Jumping Spider" had his choice of seedlings. He chose DoubleGrape...


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 10, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> A "Daring Jumping Spider" had his choice of seedlings. He chose DoubleGrape...
> View attachment 4347762
> View attachment 4347763
> View attachment 4347764


Holy shit


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 10, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Holy shit


I've had to move him twice. I keep putting him on the blackberry plant on the other side of the room...and he keeps coming back to the seedlings. 

 
Determined little fella...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> A "Daring Jumping Spider" had his choice of seedlings. He chose DoubleGrape...
> View attachment 4347762
> View attachment 4347763
> View attachment 4347764


AWESOME PICTURES!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> I've had to move him twice. I keep putting him on the blackberry plant on the other side of the room...and he keeps coming back to the seedlings.
> View attachment 4347829
> View attachment 4347830
> Determined little fella...


WOW!!!


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 12, 2019)

Here’s my Strawberry Nuggets at the beginning of week 5 (plants in the back of last pic are photo period):


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 13, 2019)

Day 39 from seed, Mephisto Strawberry Nuggets:

 

This is my first grow, been learning a lot!


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Day 39 from seed, Mephisto Strawberry Nuggets:
> 
> View attachment 4349623 View attachment 4349624
> 
> This is my first grow, been learning a lot!


Looking good man
I've got 3 different strains going outdoors, about same age. None are as bushy as yours thou. Like the branching on that strain


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 14, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Looking good man
> I've got 3 different strains going outdoors, about same age. None are as bushy as yours thou. Like the branching on that strainView attachment 4349766


I did some leaf tucking and light defoliation through to this stage. That particular plant looks amazing and is quite a bit taller than the other 3. I actually had to elevate the other 3 pots about 3 inches to get the canopy even. Too bad it’s an auto, it’d definitely be a clone candidate otherwise.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 14, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Looking good man
> I've got 3 different strains going outdoors, about same age. None are as bushy as yours thou. Like the branching on that strainView attachment 4349766


Are any of those Strawberry Nuggets? Look like it


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 14, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> Are any of those Strawberry Nuggets? Look like it


No they are Sour Stomper, Creme de la Chem and White Crack


----------



## McStrats (Jun 16, 2019)

Mephisto Alien Vs Triangle F2. She has had 2 months of cure. The bud snaps in half but she is as dense and hard as a rock. Very fruity smoke and long lasting relaxing high. Very potent! 

@Frank Nitty, @MATTYMATT726.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2019)

McStrats said:


> Mephisto Alien Vs Triangle F2. She has had 2 months of cure. The bud snaps in half but she is as dense and hard as a rock. Very fruity smoke and long lasting relaxing high. Very potent!
> 
> @Frank Nitty, @MATTYMATT726.
> 
> ...


Im up next!!! AVT&ROG!!! 2 each!!! 3.9gal autopots!!! Monsters in a 4x4x8!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 16, 2019)

McStrats said:


> Mephisto Alien Vs Triangle F2. She has had 2 months of cure. The bud snaps in half but she is as dense and hard as a rock. Very fruity smoke and long lasting relaxing high. Very potent!
> 
> @Frank Nitty, @MATTYMATT726.
> 
> ...


Nice looking nugget there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nice looking nugget there.


Yeah...


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 17, 2019)

Day 41 Strawberry Nuggets:


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 21, 2019)

6-7 weeks. Creme de la Chem, Sour Stomper and White Crack


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 22, 2019)

2 Forgotten Cookies
and 5 Grape Walker Kush​. To my surprise, one of the grape walker popped a pistil[25days in]. First time growing autos and I got to say that this is the fastest I've seen gender. 

Cheers, Dankus.  ​


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 23, 2019)

Strawberry Nuggets day 48 from seed:


----------



## CikaBika (Jun 23, 2019)

@InvcusL


IvcusLongDankus said:


> 2 Forgotten Cookies
> and 5 Grape Walker Kush​. To my surprise, one of the grape walker popped a pistil[25days in]. First time growing autos and I got to say that this is the fastest I've seen gender.
> ​



Are those that expensive pot lifters from amazon?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 23, 2019)

They look like gro pro pot elevators. Some assholes try to sell them for $10-$15 each. They can be purchased for $2-$3 each from an honest vendor. Shipping is what kills.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 23, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @InvcusL
> 
> 
> 
> Are those that expensive pot lifters from amazon?


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 23, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @InvcusL
> 
> 
> 
> Are those that expensive pot lifters from amazon?




Sofaking has it correct. Gro pro NX, got them @growershouse.com. $3 each


----------



## CikaBika (Jun 23, 2019)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> They look like gro pro pot elevators. Some assholes try to sell them for $10-$15 each. They can be purchased for $2-$3 each from an honest vendor. Shipping is what kills.


I'm asking coz I find smart pots more usable than air pots at least for watering..And yes I'm in fucking EU, so Shipping is death sentence.. Can you dm pic of just them, I will try to find some alibaba manufactures..


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 23, 2019)

Got a full tent. Northern Cheese Haze finishing up. She needs to hurry, it's getting fookin crowded. Day 77. Chemdogging in the middle, 2 gallon pot. ROG on the right getting too tall, 3 gallons.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jun 23, 2019)

360 watts, 32"x60"


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 23, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I'm asking coz I find smart pots more usable than air pots at least for watering..And yes I'm in fucking EU, so Shipping is death sentence.. Can you dm pic of just them, I will try to find some alibaba manufactures..


  
This size will work nicely up to 7 gal smart/fabric pot.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 23, 2019)

Cut a tester 4 or 5 days ago. Looking pretty ok! I was thinking, give 1 or 2 more weeks...but we are getting 90% humidity over the next few days. And that is gonna be risky business in the tent. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jun 23, 2019)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4354323 View attachment 4354325
> This size will work nicely up to 7 gal smart/fabric pot.


Im using those, on top of the next size up plant caddy on wheels with the reservoir that catches runoff. 

I need to maximize any strategy possible to limit the amount of moisture in my double grape tent. This humidity has been clown shows lately.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jun 25, 2019)

My sour crack day 37 from poking its head up. Some LST and leaf tucking daily. Coming along quite nicely. Now i look back it is only about 5 days into flower. Man this one is switching over fast.
Have a fugue state about 3 weeks behind her.
2x2 tent under a HLG 135 3000k passive intake with 4 inch AC infinity exhaust.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 25, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Got a full tent. Northern Cheese Haze finishing up. She needs to hurry, it's getting fookin crowded. Day 77.View attachment 4354306 Chemdogging in the middle, 2 gallon pot. ROG on the right getting too tall, 3 gallons.


Uh oh!!! Now I cee what im in for with the Chemdogging!!! I already know about ROG!!!


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Why cant i just let a plant grow natural for a while? I say im gonna then this happens. Every time 
Plant is a Fugue state.


----------



## Tiflis (Jun 28, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Why cant i just let a plant grow natural for a while? I say im gonna then this happens. Every time
> Plant is a Fugue state.


That is natural, you're just bending her over


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jul 1, 2019)

2 double grapes in their final home (7g/coco). Transplanted yesterday and they still seem happy. No drama at all. 
 
Once my other autos finish, these 2 will have the tent all to themselves. Cant wait to get these babies going.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 1, 2019)

Everybody's got something good going on... Someday I hope to have something good to show... New AVT to replace the other... AVT that didn't come in any more contact with me except to be put in the tupur... ROG pulling up the rear... All those are in autopots... These two are not... Still in tupur though... WW auto on the right,Mystery Mephisto auto on the left...


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 1, 2019)

On pot lifters::::
I have always used that grid panel they sell at hardware stores for fluorescent lights.
2footx4foot sheets for not much. Just cut to size.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 1, 2019)

Here’s some shots of my Strawberry Nuggets on day 57 from seed.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jul 2, 2019)

I should add, that was the large one. The smaller one finished quicker and was about 4 oz. +


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2019)

So i come home today and open my closet and its 104 degrees in there and my one avt is turning into a giant!!! I don't even think the roots are touching moisture yet but the top watering must be doing its job... The ROGs don't look like that,but they're doing their thing... I just dont know what to do about the heat in there...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So i come home today and open my closet and its 104 degrees in there and my one avt is turning into a giant!!! I don't even think the roots are touching moisture yet but the top watering must be doing its job... The ROGs don't look like that,but they're doing their thing... I just dont know what to do about the heat in there...


Start by leaving the door open. Get a smaller fan and put it away from but facing in the closet so fresh cool air goes in but not blowing them down.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 2, 2019)

The other thing I'll add is that even though its not a Sativa that likes warmer climates, Ripley's and therefore AvT(Ripley's momma/poppa) was a Meph auto x Alien OG Kush from Cali Connections that was brought back in 07' from Afghanistan by a military vet and I'm pretty sure it's warm there so maybe 104 isn't optimal they should be ok. Remember my Ripley's were high 80s, low 90s on days they were fine.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> The other thing I'll add is that even though its not a Sativa that likes warmer climates, Ripley's and therefore AvT(Ripley's momma/poppa) was a Meph auto x Alien OG Kush from Cali Connections that was brought back in 07' from Afghanistan by a military vet and I'm pretty sure it's warm there so maybe 104 isn't optimal they should be ok. Remember my Ripley's were high 80s, low 90s on days they were fine.


The AVT is twice as big as the ROG!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

Cee what the heat is doing to my AVT???


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Jul 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4359398 Cee what the heat is doing to my AVT???


Oh dear


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

ROG...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ROG...View attachment 4359405


Hey Frank, you order your seeds right from Mephisto? How did you pay? Bitcoin or cash? I placed an order with them but need to send payment.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 6, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Hey Frank, you order your seeds right from Mephisto? How did you pay? Bitcoin or cash? I placed an order with them but need to send payment.


Overnighted cash... Cost more,but came back FAST!!! Gonna do it again on Monday!!! 4AM,HBSS,SODK,CHEMDOGGING,AVT,ROG,FANTASMO EXPRESS IF ITS IN... SINCE IM ONLY USING THIS CLOSET IM ONLY GROWING AUTOS...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Overnighted cash... Cost more,but came back FAST!!! Gonna do it again on Monday!!! 4AM,HBSS,SODK,CHEMDOGGING,AVT,ROG,FANTASMO EXPRESS IF ITS IN... SINCE IM ONLY USING THIS CLOSET IM ONLY GROWING AUTOS...


I am placing an order for the strawberry nuggets, hubbabubbasmellascope, and the double grape. Figured I'd order a 7 pack of each. The northern cheese haze by mephisto right now seems like the only auto that is going to finish even close to the suggested finish time. I have a couple tents 2x4... And I'm growing outdoors also... Not sure if I will keep doing that.  but I really like the idea of autos... And being able to yield better than a photo in the same time frame...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I am placing an order for the strawberry nuggets, hubbabubbasmellascope, and the double grape. Figured I'd order a 7 pack of each. The northern cheese haze by mephisto right now seems like the only auto that is going to finish even close to the suggested finish time. I have a couple tents 2x4... And I'm growing outdoors also... Not sure if I will keep doing that.  but I really like the idea of autos... And being able to yield better than a photo in the same time frame...


SOUR CRACK IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE FASTEST...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> SOUR CRACK IS SUPPOSED TO BE THE FASTEST...


I don't really care how fast or slow it is. And I am ok if it takes an extra week or 2 over what the breeder says... But I have strains going now that we're 7-8 week strains and they easily have another 4 weeks. Idk, maybe it's because I am growing them outside.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I don't really care how fast or slow it is. And I am ok if it takes an extra week or 2 over what the breeder says... But I have strains going now that we're 7-8 week strains and they easily have another 4 weeks. Idk, maybe it's because I am growing them outside.


You have to take into consideration the fact that most autos nowadays are grown anywhere from 18 to 24 hrs of light... You will NEVER get light like that outdoors...


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have to take into consideration the fact that most autos nowadays are grown anywhere from 18 to 24 hrs of light... You will NEVER get light like that outdoors...


NEVER say never....
Changes in latitude = Changes in day length.. yes?

Sooo.... up North Autoflower are PERFECT for outdoors.

I am at only 48 degrees North, and top out around 17 hours. Keep in mind you can grow and mature a AF in the artic circle.. Not a photoperiod. 

GRAPEY WALTER at around 66 days. Only natural light in a open greenhouse, with nights in the upper forties, maybe some mid 50s in July. 

(The FB autoflower Pineapple Express plants behind are even bigger in natural light. Besides who cares? It's only the cost of a seed. NO electric bill and no fucking around in a dam closet.)

Latitude changes ones attitude!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> NEVER say never....
> Changes in latitude = Changes in day length.. yes?
> 
> Sooo.... up North Autoflower are PERFECT for outdoors.
> ...


Oooooo!!! You got me on that last part... But the light changes its intensity during the day though,whereas a light fixture remains at the same intensity 24/7 if you wish to have it like that... Im not trying to argue or anything,im just not feeling outdoor growing in Ohio...


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 7, 2019)

Peace too those that grow indoors and under lights. I got respect for that.
Ya... I'm just lazy, toss it in and forget it kinda guy.. No real risk, only the cost of seed, for not maximizing my AF's..

Anyway,
Last season Mephisto Sour Hound was a bit larphy, outdoors but with great taste and buzz. Hoping the open greenhouse added warmth will help with bud structure this seasons Mephisto.


----------



## DocofRock (Jul 8, 2019)

Just chopped my last Strawberry Nuggets. First two plants got jarred today after a 6 day dry, 3rd plant chopped and hung today. Smells like a sickly sweet strawberry syrup plus a tart diesel. Can’t wait to get this cured.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jul 10, 2019)

These Double Grapes are growing crazy fast. Since this is my first rodeo I'm going to take the breeders advice and just do some leaf tucking. Hopefully I can perfect my approach over the next few grows.

Anyway, they have almost tripled in size over the last 9 days. It's insane. At this point, they are around a month old. Very impressed.

The other autos are finishing up nicely. Lots of apple sized buds almost there...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

ROG getting BIG!!! They aren't even 25 days old!!! One's a little under the weather for some reason or another... Yeah i know about the power strip down there,but this is FRANKS GHETTO GARDEN!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 17, 2019)

AVTs on the other side...


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ROG getting BIG!!! They aren't even 25 days old!!! One's a little under the weather for some reason or another... Yeah i know about the power strip down there,but this is FRANKS GHETTO GARDEN!!!View attachment 4366419


Nice Frank. The power bar is close there to use as a stir stick mixing your nutes right? Where i keep mine too!


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 20, 2019)

Just some ladies growing in this ridiculous heat we're having. 2 Forgotten Cookies and 5 Grape Walker K. Thought the GWK would have a grape SMELL but shes very sprite smelling. OGK smell on the FC.

Cheers, Dankus.

1. Family Photo
2. Top of GWK
3. Top of FC


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 20, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> View attachment 4367520 View attachment 4367521 View attachment 4367522
> Just some ladies growing in this ridiculous heat we're having. 2 Forgotten Cookies and 5 Grape Walker K. Thought the GWK would have a grape SMELL but shes very sprite smelling. OGK smell on the FC.
> 
> Cheers, Dankus.
> ...


What lighting are those under?


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 20, 2019)

Single 315CMH w/600W MH @ half power 4000k


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 20, 2019)

Well,i asked for it... Monsters are establishing themselves and i feel that i would have been better off using my 4x4 for the autopots cause this ONE ROG is going to be too big for it.... It doesn't even have buds on it yet and im about to tie it up cause the branches are so heavy!!! In a few days it will be taller than the WW auto


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't decide what strains to order... I really want to try the Forum Stomper, Strawberry Nuggets, Hubbabubbasmellascope, Double Grape, and Sour Livers... Decisions....


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 22, 2019)

So 1 for 3 on Fugue States. One seed cracked open but no taproot. Two germinated very slowly, but one never came up. The last one is the smallest plant in my auto room and seems very sensitive. A very mild tea burnt the leaf tips. 10 other autos in the same soil all got the same tea and are thriving. The Fugue State that lived is currently about half the size of a Seedsman Minigun and a Greybeard Strawberry Cheesecake auto that were both started after the Fugue State was already above dirt. This is my first experience with Mephisto gear. I really wanted Northern Cheese Haze but caught a deal on the Fugue State when they were out of stock. So far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I can't decide what strains to order... I really want to try the Forum Stomper, Strawberry Nuggets, Hubbabubbasmellascope, Double Grape, and Sour Livers... Decisions....


Go with the Stomper... 2 different phenos,one straight up and one bushy... Had both types... Killer weed... This is the bushy pheno... Im gonna see if i can find a picture of the other one or just look at my avatar for the other type...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is a picture of the other pheno


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Maaann!!!! Ive been looking at pictures of past grows of mine and i soooooo hate that i missed 6-7 months of growing due to my vacation... Boy i was on one hell of a run!!!


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Go with the Stomper... 2 different phenos,one straight up and one bushy... Had both types... Killer weed... This is the bushy pheno... Im gonna see if i can find a picture of the other one or just look at my avatar for the other type...View attachment 4368381


Well I just ordered 3 packs of 7. I went with the Sour Livers, Strawberry Nuggets, and 4 Assed Monkey. I figure my next pay I'll order the other 3.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Im away from my babies. 
I cant wait to see if they are walking when I get home in three days. Been away for three already. They haven't called texted emailed NOTHING... WTF.


----------



## Tiflis (Jul 22, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Well I just ordered 3 packs of 7. I went with the Sour Livers, Strawberry Nuggets, and 4 Assed Monkey. I figure my next pay I'll order the other 3.


That's gonna get you a ton of freebies, might even get something from the "other three"


----------



## Tiflis (Jul 22, 2019)

Fucking mealybugs have ended my first auto/Mephisto run that was started inside and moved outdoors. 

None the less, they all smelled amazing, can't wait to run these strains indoors without the asshole bugs eating my plants


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Im away from my babies.
> I cant wait to see if they are walking when I get home in three days. Been away for three already. They haven't called texted emailed NOTHING... WTF.


Just like a worried parent


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> That's gonna get you a ton of freebies, might even get something from the "other three"


He might get something from the discontinued section...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> That's gonna get you a ton of freebies, might even get something from the "other three"


Im cashing out!!! ROG,HBSS,FANEXP,4AM,CHEMDOGGING,SODK... 3 PKS EACH...


----------



## mr_c (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> Fucking mealybugs have ended my first auto/Mephisto run that was started inside and moved outdoors.


I genuinely hate mealybugs. Had a beautiful 5 foot tall jade plant in my care for over a decade before it got taken out by them.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 22, 2019)

Tiflis said:


> That's gonna get you a ton of freebies, might even get something from the "other three"


How does Mephisto do freebies? I was looking for short plants to grow in a 4x4 tent this winter. These strains I ordered are supposed to be 16-24 inches tall... I also thought hard about ordering 24 carrot because it is also a short strain


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im cashing out!!! ROG,HBSS,FANEXP,4AM,CHEMDOGGING,SODK... 3 PKS EACH...


Frank, I'm pretty sure you have a more experience growing Mephisto gear than I do. How many of these short plants do you think I could grow in a 4x4 grow tent?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Frank, I'm pretty sure you have a more experience growing Mephisto gear than I do. How many of these short plants do you think I could grow in a 4x4 grow tent?


Shirt doesn't matter as much as how WIDE. Most growers rule of thum is 1 plant per sq ft. That would be 16 in a 4x4. Some of those like 24/sour Crack are as wide as tall. I don't know the conversion from 30-50 cm to ft but Mephisto strain guide does list width as well so you'd be best to look at that. They also recommend how many they would grow in a 4x4 with pot size.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2019)

24 Carrot and Sour Crack. Note the 24 says 20 in 1.2m x1.2m which is 4x4 in 12 l or 3 gal pots and Sour Crack days 25 in 2.5 gal. So that is less that 1 sp ft per plant cause they don't get super wide.


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 23, 2019)

My sour cracks remain small, 24cararat also, and 4 assed monkey /for me best meph strain avaible.. I saw that strawberry nugget are small also..Try to browse thru grows on Grow diaries,select breeder,strain and then look at grows of it..

And yesI had fckn up sour livers and gold glue this grow,werent big .But maybe it's my fault..this grow is hiddeous..


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a sour crack ready to chop a fugue state 2 full weeks into flower both have lst and i could fit twice that in a 2x2. It would be tight but doable in 3 gal fabric pots. Like frank said height isnt really an issue its width. I place smaller plants on pails to keep even canopy height.
I stager them. 2 in flower and i start 2 more. I added a 3rd this time going with 1 gallon tester soil and megacrop ferts.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 24 Carrot and Sour Crack. Note the 24 says 20 in 1.2m x1.2m which is 4x4 in 12 l or 3 gal pots and Sour Crack days 25 in 2.5 gal. So that is less that 1 sp ft per plant cause they don't get super wide.


Well I was hoping for maybe 6-9 in a 4x4. Sounds like I might be able to fit a few more... I have 3gal. Fabric pots I was planning to use...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> How does Mephisto do freebies? I was looking for short plants to grow in a 4x4 tent this winter. These strains I ordered are supposed to be 16-24 inches tall... I also thought hard about ordering 24 carrot because it is also a short strain


Whatever you spend,they match with freebies... If you spent over 200 bucks,which i believe you did,you're going to get a lot of stuff... As will I when i place my order!!!


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 23, 2019)

Besides genetics, pot size, nutrient and hours of light will impact plant size.

_______

Update on Grapey Walter. I had a moldy bud problem in my cool damp greenhouse earlier. NOT, Mephisto Grapey Walter though. 

I like the popcorn ball size buds and the good natural structure.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Whatever you spend,they match with freebies... If you spent over 200 bucks,which i believe you did,you're going to get a lot of stuff... As will I when i place my order!!!


Yeah it was like $270... I am mailing payment in a couple of hours


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> I have a sour crack ready to chop a fugue state 2 full weeks into flower both have lst and i could fit twice that in a 2x2. It would be tight but doable in 3 gal fabric pots. Like frank said height isnt really an issue its width. I place smaller plants on pails to keep even canopy height.
> I stager them. 2 in flower and i start 2 more. I added a 3rd this time going with 1 gallon tester soil and megacrop ferts.


I looked up on Mephisto website and the 3 strains I ordered are pretty much recommend 12 plants in a 4x4... Not sure how that works. It's an odd number. I was planning 9 which would be 3 rows of 3... Making a perfect square. Not sure how you evenly space 12 plants in a 4x4


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Yeah it was like $270... I am mailing payment in a couple of hours


Youll get a boatload of stuff...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Youll get a boatload of stuff...


That's awesome. I've never ordered from them before...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Youll get a boatload of stuff...


I think I will wait till I receive this order before I make my next order ... Right now I am thinking 7 packs of Hubbabubbasmellascope, Forum Stomper and 24 carat I like the idea of shorter plants. I'm looking at a new light that has almost a 4x4 footprint but you can run it 6-12 inches away from the plants... So I'm thinking it will work better with short plants cuz it won't have as much penetration... The bigger plants I with LST or use a scrog....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I looked up on Mephisto website and the 3 strains I ordered are pretty much recommend 12 plants in a 4x4... Not sure how that works. It's an odd number. I was planning 9 which would be 3 rows of 3... Making a perfect square. Not sure how you evenly space 12 plants in a 4x4


3 rows of 4... 2-3gal pots... SOG... IT CAN AND HAS BEEN DONE... You can do it as well...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Yeah it was like $270... I am mailing payment in a couple of hours


Over 150+in euro's get you 15 free seeds... That's 3 extra seed packs... And youll get extra seeds in each pack of seeds you ordered as well!!! You'll make out like a fat cat!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Well I was hoping for maybe 6-9 in a 4x4. Sounds like I might be able to fit a few more... I have 3gal. Fabric pots I was planning to use...


I f you want to do safe than go 16. Push space to max, try 20-24.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

What does this look like to y'all???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I f you want to do safe than go 16. Push space to max, try 20-24.


You do it!!!XD. That's too many even for me and i have 12 in a closet!!!


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You do it!!!XD. That's too many even for me and i have 12 in a closet!!!


I would do 9 for first go around. Especially if you get a monster pheno or two.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You do it!!!XD. That's too many even for me and i have 12 in a closet!!!


In his 3 gal maybe but in 2 gal 16 would most likely fit and 1 gal pots for sure. Depends how much he wants to water. Ill never have that many plants while not being legal yet. 2-3 max my guy.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> I would do 9 for first go around. Especially if you get a monster pheno or two.


Mephisto genetics are seco d to none in autos. They are not just random pollon chucks. Most all lines are stabilized to F4-F8. They will almost always be the same plants except Illuminautos which are F1s.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> In his 3 gal maybe but in 2 gal 16 would most likely fit and 1 gal pots for sure. Depends how much he wants to water. Ill never have that many plants while not being legal yet. 2-3 max my guy.


You're right


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Ya but it all depends on his growing style.
I would be afraid of too much running 16. If anything then run half start half 4 weeks in. Hard to control too many rather then not enough.
I never jam my room but i run perpetual that way i can dial in nutes etc without running risk of the whole tent full of issues. Thats just me though.
Im still learning these QB lights. I think im running too close. 
Frank what distance do you run yours seedling and up?


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What does this look like to y'all???View attachment 4368859 View attachment 4368860


How far along are they frank? Just those few tips or is there more?
Generally if i see a few leaves do this past week 2 of flower i dont panic much jist keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> How far along are they frank? Just those few tips or is there more?
> Generally if i see a few leaves do this past week 2 of flower i dont panic much jist keep an eye out for more.


Ever cee an auto hermie???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Ya but it all depends on his growing style.
> I would be afraid of too much running 16. If anything then run half start half 4 weeks in. Hard to control too many rather then not enough.
> I never jam my room but i run perpetual that way i can dial in nutes etc without running risk of the whole tent full of issues. Thats just me though.
> Im still learning these QB lights. I think im running too close.
> Frank what distance do you run yours seedling and up?


I really dont think about it much... It more depends on what kind of a place im in... In my 2x2x3 I didn't have much room so it was pretty much ceiling from the jump... Now that im in this closet and about to go back into my 4x4x8 im wanting taller/bigger plants so i start them with the light close to kinda make them grow a little faster it seems to me,and once they are strong enough i raise the lights to make em stretch out... This time its kinda working out!!!


----------



## Mikenike (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ever cee an auto hermie???


Mine did lol neglected for 2 weeks when I was away for a family emergency.


Got 4 cosmic queens and 2 forgotten cookies that’s 2 days behind the CQ’s since I had 2 beans that didn’t germ.
 Depending how this goes I may try running 9 next time in my 5x5


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Mine did lol neglected for 2 weeks when I was away for a family emergency.
> View attachment 4368927
> 
> Got 4 cosmic queens and 2 forgotten cookies that’s 2 days behind the CQ’s since I had 2 beans that didn’t germ.
> View attachment 4368928 Depending how this goes I may try running 9 next time in my 5x5


2 CQx24c... Lets say 2wks... I dont count the days... When they look like they're done,they come up...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

Top watering did the trick!!! I may be in trouble when i get that pump and those pots start working right...


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ever cee an auto hermie???


Not without forcing it to Frank no.
I have seen a few nanners pip up late if im making seeds and they go way over their prime.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Not without forcing it to Frank no.
> I have seen a few nanners pip up late if im making seeds and they go way over their prime.


Mine looks like its on its way... Let's wait and cee...


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mine looks like its on its way... Let's wait and cee...


50 some odd autos, grown in less than ideal conditions. Yes I have seen some neutered Nanners.. along the main stem, later in flower.

Never got a seed so think those "strap on" nanners were shooting blanks.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> I would do 9 for first go around. Especially if you get a monster pheno or two.


The strains they suggest 12 I was thinking of doing 9 and the strains they suggest 20 I was thinking about doing 16.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 23, 2019)

Winter came early for thesw Grape Walkers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> How far along are they frank? Just those few tips or is there more?
> Generally if i see a few leaves do this past week 2 of flower i dont panic much jist keep an eye out for more.


I was talking about it looking like it hermied on me...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> View attachment 4369049 View attachment 4369050 Winter came early for thesw Grape Walkers.


Woooooooo!!! Like Ric Flair!!!


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I was talking about it looking like it hermied on me...


Gotcha. One or two nuts wouldnt bother me too much.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Mine did lol neglected for 2 weeks when I was away for a family emergency.
> View attachment 4368927
> 
> Got 4 cosmic queens and 2 forgotten cookies that’s 2 days behind the CQ’s since I had 2 beans that didn’t germ.
> View attachment 4368928 Depending how this goes I may try running 9 next time in my 5x5


Shit I've had 3 or 4 mephisto herm out on me. 1 or 2 were probably my fault but no one ever says a not great thing about mephisto. I'll say this........ I've never grown a photo period marijuana plant that wasn't better than my best mephisto . I have had good mephisto but lately I have had great midgets or I've had big reggies. And for you guys that say I'm just a shitty grower ...... Well............
Real weed without the ditch weed genetics.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Shit I've had 3 or 4 mephisto herm out on me. 1 or 2 were probably my fault but no one ever says a not great thing about mephisto. I'll say this........ I've never grown a photo period marijuana plant that wasn't better than my best mephisto . I have had good mephisto but lately I have had great midgets or I've had big reggies. And for you guys that say I'm just a shitty grower ...... Well............View attachment 4369213
> Real weed without the ditch weed genetics.


My worst mephisto has been amazing for "ditch" weed. Maybe you just dont have the knack for autos. They aren't fool proof as everyone says.
Ive never had a plant hermie ever even plants with the ditch weed genetics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> My worst mephisto has been amazing for "ditch" weed. Maybe you just dont have the knack for autos. They aren't fool proof as everyone says.
> Ive never had a plant hermie ever even plants without the ditch weed genetics


Me either... And i do fucked up shit to my plants...


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me either... And i do fucked up shit to my plants...


This crazy ditch weed.
Fugue state day 63


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> This crazy ditch weed.
> Fugue state day 63


How big did yours get? My one Fugue State that made it (out of a 3 pack) is by far the smallest, slowest-growing, and most delicate of the 11 auto plants I have going now.


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a few mephisto midgets too.Even had two extra leafy airy girls too.. But Mephisto is religion to some growers so.. 

Fyi I still grow mephisto coz they are still best in my book,but nobody isn't perfect .


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I have a few mephisto midgets too.Even had two extra leafy airy girls too.. But Mephisto is religion to some growers so..
> 
> Fyi I still grow mephisto coz they are still best in my book,but nobody isn't perfect .


I'm hoping they stand behind their products and send a replacement pack (maybe a different strain?). One weak midget out of a 3 pack isn't what I was expecting. Only 1/12 of the other 3 strains I'm running didn't germinate. To be honest, I thought the Mephistos would blow the rest of the stuff I planted away, but that's not been the case. Maybe the potency will be on point, but I don't foresee much coming from that little plant. I emailed them over a week ago from the 'Contact Us' link on the website and haven't received any response.


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 24, 2019)

I dont consider my self good grower so I didn't complain.. I always attach bad results to my skills, And mephisto is always generated with freebies so I'm good..I didn't understand good how many seeds did you purchased how many did sprout,and how many dwarfs do you got?? Did you order your seeds directly from them?? They exploded as company in last two-3 years and maybe in that big production flaws start to happen.. They moved from few strains to 86 strains if I'm correct..And as Far As I know it's company run(working) by a few people..


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I dont consider my self good grower so I didn't complain.. I always attach bad results to my skills, And mephisto is always generated with freebies so I'm good..I didn't understand good how many seeds did you purchased how many did sprout,and how many dwarfs do you got?? Did you order your seeds directly from them?? They exploded as company in last two-3 years and maybe in that big production flaws start to happen.. They moved from few strains to 86 strains if I'm correct..And as Far As I know it's company run(working) by a few people..


Purchased fresh stock from Greybeard, along with 6 Dutch Passion Auto Duck and a pack of Seedsman Minigun. Got Strawberry Cheesecake Autos as a freebie. Started all 3 Fugue States. One cracked open but never sprouted a taproot. The other two germinated but very slowly, a full two days slower than everything else. Of those two, only one ever broke through dirt and has been small and fussy ever since. I started another Minigun and another Strawberry Cheesecake after the other 2 Fugue States didn't do anything. Both are over a week younger than the one that lived and both are over twice its size.


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 24, 2019)

Maybe they were bad stored at seedsman? Or.... I dont know.. I wish you much luck.
Next time order directly from mephisto..
I always order from breeders.. I think they give one free seeds on 3 ordered..


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Maybe they were bad stored at seedsman? Or.... I dont know.. I wish you much luck.
> Next time order directly from mephisto..
> I always order from breeders.. I think they give one free seeds on 3 ordered..


I seriously doubt storage was the issue. It's a new strain and I've had no problems with other gear from the same vendor. He runs his stock out almost as fast as it comes in.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> This crazy ditch weed.
> Fugue state day 63


Ive had beautiful plants from mephisto . rock hard, frost covered nugs. The thing is most of them have no smell or taste. Mephisto is seriously lacking in the terp department in my opinion.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> I'm hoping they stand behind their products and send a replacement pack (maybe a different strain?). One weak midget out of a 3 pack isn't what I was expecting. Only 1/12 of the other 3 strains I'm running didn't germinate. To be honest, I thought the Mephistos would blow the rest of the stuff I planted away, but that's not been the case. Maybe the potency will be on point, but I don't foresee much coming from that little plant. I emailed them over a week ago from the 'Contact Us' link on the website and haven't received any response.


@MATTYMATT726 JUST MIGHT BE A PROPHET... I HOPE NOT,BUT HE SEEMS TO THINK THAT THEY ARE GOING DOWN... A LOT OF MEPHISTO'S STRAINS ARE DOING WEIRD THINGS AND NOW THERE'S REALLY NO ONE THERE TO LET US KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON...IM THINKING THAT THEY'RE PLAYING POSSUM AND ARE ABOUT TO BUST OUT WITH SOME BRAND NEW GOODIES FOR US!!! AT LEAST I HOPE SO...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Ive had beautiful plants from mephisto . rock hard, frost covered nugs. The thing is most of them have no smell or taste. Mephisto is seriously lacking in the terp department in my opinion.


NOW THAT I HAVE NOTICED AS WELL!!! GET YOU HIGH AS A KITE BUT NO SMELL OR TASTE EVEN AFTER CURE...


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> How big did yours get? My one Fugue State that made it (out of a 3 pack) is by far the smallest, slowest-growing, and most delicate of the 11 auto plants I have going now.


week 5 for fugue #2.
No issues fast growing but nothing hige. My ghost toof is slow small and not sure how it will make out. Although it came up root first i had to dig it up and replant it.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> NOW THAT I HAVE NOTICED AS WELL!!! GET YOU HIGH AS A KITE BUT NO SMELL OR TASTE EVEN AFTER CURE...


I know I kept thinking I was doing something wrong but after I went over to photos I was amazed how much better they smelled and taste. The buds would be huge and looked like they were dipped in sugar but had zero smell or taste. The ones that were stanky were always tiny. Im not here to bash mephisto I just feel like terps where not traits they bred into their genetics very well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> I know I kept thinking I was doing something wrong but after I went over to photos I was amazed how much better they smelled and taste. The buds would be huge and looked like they were dipped in sugar but had zero smell or taste. The ones that were stanky were always tiny. Im not here to bash mephisto I just feel like terps where not traits they bred into their genetics very well.


The whole time its growing,your whole house smells like weed,chop it,it smells like hay,cure it,it smells like nothing... I had some mango blunts and tey smelled really good so i put the empty pack in the jar with some forum stomper and everybody loved it so i put a different flavor in each jar!!!


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The whole time its growing,your whole house smells like weed,chop it,it smells like hay,cure it,it smells like nothing... I had some mango blunts and tey smelled really good so i put the empty pack in the jar with some forum stomper and everybody loved it so i put a different flavor in each jar!!!


Yeah man I grew 1 forum stomper that had big dense frosty lime green nugs but had absolutely zero smell. Like you said it gets you high but..... I'm a joint guy and smell and flavor are the 2nd to the stone for me. 

P.s. my favorite mephisto plant was a Sweet an Sour. My number 2 was white crack


----------



## Roasty McToasty (Jul 25, 2019)

Guess I'm just really lucky, getting killer results for 4 years with Meph.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Roasty McToasty said:


> Guess I'm just really lucky, getting killer results for 4 years with Meph.


Everything you grow is probably some killer!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Look at what I'm doing with 1 qb 288 and 1 qb 100... Must.Have.More.LIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Roasty McToasty (Jul 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Everything you grow is probably some killer!!!


Can't say everything has been perfect, and an occasional disappointment. But I blame myself, not the breeder.


----------



## Roasty McToasty (Jul 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at what I'm doing with 1 qb 288 and 1 qb 100... Must.Have.More.LIGHT!!!!!!View attachment 4369601 View attachment 4369602 View attachment 4369603 View attachment 4369604 View attachment 4369605


Looking good Frank!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Roasty McToasty said:


> Can't say everything has been perfect, and an occasional disappointment. But I blame myself, not the breeder.


That's what it really comes down to...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Roasty McToasty said:


> Looking good Frank!


I think I'm gonna move everything to my 4x4 tent... They're too restricted in that closet... And it looks like i might have 4 more trees in the making...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2019)

Roasty McToasty said:


> Looking good Frank!


Thanks!!! Just doing what I can...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 25, 2019)

So people have been having problems with Mephisto gear lately? Cuz I grew 8 autos this summer and only 1 was a Mephisto strain and it was by far the run of the litter from the get go. I thought maybe it was just a slow starter...


----------



## OPfarmer (Jul 25, 2019)

Just the opposite for me. My grapey walter is queen of all atributes!!.
Good size, good structure, great mold resistance, good frost, great color, great grape smell. Good easy to trim fist size buds.
(Letting her get nice and amber for my preferred narcotic sleepy time meds. Pushing 85 days)

Roughly 4 or 5 other breeder strains paled in comparison.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't have a whole lot of auto experience to be really talking down on them. Maybe I just got a bum pack or I did something wrong? I don't know. I have 10 other autos currently living as my only real reference point and they're all looking good and kicking ass. The little Mephisto straggler has started to put on some more leaves but at this point I think it might be a month behind everything else by the time it's done and probably won't be very big unless it just explodes in flower. It was started a week after the Auto Ducks, which are all already in flower at 27-29 days or so from cracking dirt (I don't watch the calendar), and a week or so before a Minigun and a Strawberry Cheesecake, both of which are bushes already. The Fugue State still looks like a seedling ~20-22 days and diluted aloe water with a dash of Big Bloom burnt the leaves. Everything else took it like medicine.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 26, 2019)

I've had a few OK mephisto plants but I've also had some horrible ones. Switching over to photos is the best move I've made in my young growing career. All the mephisto fanboys and girls should do a photo run then talk to me then 91 skunk VA s1 and cookie wreck


----------



## Axys (Jul 26, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> I've had a few OK mephisto plants but I've also had some horrible ones. Switching over to photos is the best move I've made in my young growing career. All the mephisto fanboys and girls should do a photo run then talk to me then View attachment 436995891 skunk VA s1 and cookie wreck


I've done photos and autos,,here is my last Mephisto.Auto's are a little trickier to grow due to the short time frame but if you do it right they are great.This is 62 days from seed to harvest. Photos can’t do that.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 26, 2019)

Axys said:


> View attachment 4370004
> I've done photos and autos,,here is my last Mephisto.Auto's are a little trickier to grow due to the short time frame but if you do it right they are great.This is 62 days from seed to harvest. Photos can’t do that.


Absolutely gorgeous plant. Massive too and frosty . But honestly did it have any smell or taste? Was it any better than mids? Or was it a whole bunch of average nothing too special bud? I had beautiful autos but the weed left something to be desired . anyhow that's a Hell of a plant dude


----------



## Axys (Jul 26, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Absolutely gorgeous plant. Massive too and frosty . But honestly did it have any smell or taste? Was it any better than mids? Or was it a whole bunch of average nothing too special bud? I had beautiful autos but the weed left something to be desired . anyhow that's a Hell of a plant dude


Honestly??Yes,absolutely.But that takes time. On average we dry for 7-10 days and then jar it up and cure for about a month(cracking lid daily).Then the full bouquet of flavor and smell are there.So I`ll let you know about this plant in about 5 weeks LOL.


----------



## Axys (Jul 26, 2019)

Here’s a few more. I’ve had a few buds who are long time 35+ years smoking that didn’t believe in autoflowers, well they leave here believers!! Mephisto has strains that are 20%+ thc now, some over 25%.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 26, 2019)

Axys said:


> View attachment 4370015 View attachment 4370017 View attachment 4370018 View attachment 4370019 Here’s a few more. I’ve had a few buds who are long time 35+ years smoking that didn’t believe in autoflowers, well they leave here believers!! Mephisto has strains that are 20%+ thc now, some over 25%.View attachment 4370015View attachment 4370017View attachment 4370018View attachment 4370019


Freaking monsters dude. Props. I've read all their descriptions and numbers and what not. I've had some yield well too but the bud has never been anything to brag about. I'm after LOUD WEED AND after growing about 15 to 20 of their plants I never found that. Mids at best. 5 dollar a gram weed. I'm after that Gas man. The shit their aint no hiding . my worst photo plant was more potent than any auto I've ever grown . smoked and tasted better too. My favorite meph strain was sweet and sour. There has to be something in their breeding autos that just ruins the terps and no 1 will convince me otherwise. I smoke better than I read lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

That's why i don't let it bother me about what other people say about autos... Even what i say... Im still new to the game and i don't have my cure skills up to par yet,but i love the speed and size of these plants... I grow photos too,fems and regs... I just like growing autos!!!


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's why i don't let it bother me about what other people say about autos... Even what i say... Im still new to the game and i don't have my cure skills up to par yet,but i love the speed and size of these plants... I grow photos too,fems and regs... I just like growing autos!!!View attachment 4370035


That's right man. Different strokes for different folks. I do like the speed of autos but my last run of autos was pitiful . 3 plants were tiny and struggled while my sweet and sour thrived. That run set me back big time . good luck guys. Happy growing


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Freaking monsters dude. Props. I've read all their descriptions and numbers and what not. I've had some yield well too but the bud has never been anything to brag about. I'm after LOUD WEED AND after growing about 15 to 20 of their plants I never found that. Mids at best. 5 dollar a gram weed. I'm after that Gas man. The shit their aint no hiding . my worst photo plant was more potent than any auto I've ever grown . smoked and tasted better too. My favorite meph strain was sweet and sour. There has to be something in their breeding autos that just ruins the terps and no 1 will convince me otherwise. I smoke better than I read lol


I feel you!!! Im gonna do an all photos run next... My friend just came back from Jamaica with a bag full of seeds and she brought them right to me!!! Im gonna cee what they're about!!!


----------



## Axys (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I feel you!!! Im gonna do an all photos run next... My friend just came back from Jamaica with a bag full of seeds and she brought them right to me!!! Im gonna cee what they're about!!!


I wouldn`t get too excited,,Jamaican weed isn`t that great. I`ve had some good but for the most part it`s not anywhere close to what I grow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Axys said:


> I wouldn`t get too excited,,Jamaican weed isn`t that great. I`ve had some good but for the most part it`s not anywhere close to what I grow.


Lambsbread???


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 26, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> I've had a few OK mephisto plants but I've also had some horrible ones. Switching over to photos is the best move I've made in my young growing career. All the mephisto fanboys and girls should do a photo run then talk to me then View attachment 436995891 skunk VA s1 and cookie wreck


The time log of photos puts me off.30 days of veg, 10 days of them adjusting to 12/12 and them at least 60 days of flower... That is minimum of 100 days.. Most of autos are under 90 days..Hell even 70 days..


----------



## Axys (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Lambsbread???


They're Jamaican, they'll tell you whatever you want to hear LOL. They try to tell you they have kush because that's what tourists ask for,until you ask for something different and then they have that too!! True Lambsbread is hard to find nowadays at least according to the friends I made there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Useful is crossing some in the near future...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Axys said:


> View attachment 4370015 View attachment 4370017 View attachment 4370018 View attachment 4370019 Here’s a few more. I’ve had a few buds who are long time 35+ years smoking that didn’t believe in autoflowers, well they leave here believers!! Mephisto has strains that are 20%+ thc now, some over 25%.View attachment 4370015View attachment 4370017View attachment 4370018View attachment 4370019


Wowsers!!!!


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 26, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> The time log of photos puts me off.30 days of veg, 10 days of them adjusting to 12/12 and them at least 60 days of flower... That is minimum of 100 days.. Most of autos are under 90 days..Hell even 70 days..


Yeah that's true man. Really is the only benefit of running autos in my opinion.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 26, 2019)

Axys said:


> I wouldn`t get too excited,,Jamaican weed isn`t that great. I`ve had some good but for the most part it`s not anywhere close to what I grow.


Most jamaican is now a mutt mix of genetics brought in from elsewhere. Hard to find real deal anymore.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Most jamaican is now a mutt mix of genetics brought in from elsewhere. Hard to find real deal anymore.


What about some good American???


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What about some good American???





Frank Nitty said:


> What about some good American???


Same deal lol
Same deal lol


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's why i don't let it bother me about what other people say about autos... Even what i say... Im still new to the game and i don't have my cure skills up to par yet,but i love the speed and size of these plants... I grow photos too,fems and regs... I just like growing autos!!!View attachment 4370035


Frank, you ever want a good deal on another hlg light... Hit me up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Frank, you ever want a good deal on another hlg light... Hit me up.


Will do!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Will do!!!


Nitty, you're such a dirty whore gobbling up all the seeds/grow gear as you can XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Im paying for the light if i need it... He didn't say he was giving it too me... And you'll never know what you can have/get until you ask...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im paying for the light if i need it... He didn't say he was giving it too me... And you'll never know what you can have/get until you ask...


I feel slightly solicited at the moment XD


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Jul 27, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Frank, you ever want a good deal on another hlg light... Hit me up.


I love mine. I need another tent for an excuse lol.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 27, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> I love mine. I need another tent for an excuse lol.


I like mine too... I used it for a couple of weeks before I moved my plants outside... I just figured if I could sell it for a couple hundred... That would help pay for the new light.... Which is almost $1000


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I like mine too... I used it for a couple of weeks before I moved my plants outside... I just figured if I could sell it for a couple hundred... That would help pay for the new light.... Which is almost $1000


Let's see it...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's see it...


I'll try to get some pics of it today... It is back in the box for now... I used it for a couple of weeks and then it went back in the box


----------



## Mikenike (Jul 27, 2019)

I just got a new light too. Now I have 12 Saber strips with drivers and 32 Hinflux strips to get rid of dammit


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's see it...


I'll have to get a pic tomorrow... I have to go tomorrow and set up a drying tent in case any or my plants out now manage to finish... And I need to probably cut down my runty little northern cheese haze and see if I can get anything off of it at all...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jul 27, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I feel slightly solicited at the moment XD





Frank Nitty said:


> Im paying for the light if i need it... He didn't say he was giving it too me... And you'll never know what you can have/get until you ask...


Might have a slot for real testers soon. Working on F4's as we speak of the 3 base strains. WW Ak47 and OG kush are very stable and working on crosses now. Blue Widow was the first F1 from a blueberry clone I was gifted. Just finished her first round of flower and the bud is amazing looking. Taste and smell is blueberry and lemons. Starting a thread with pics soon. Busy as fook...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Might have a slot for real testers soon. Working on F4's as we speak of the 3 base strains. WW Ak47 and OG kush are very stable and working on crosses now. Blue Widow was the first F1 from a blueberry clone I was gifted. Just finished her first round of flower and the bud is amazing looking. Taste and smell is blueberry and lemons. Starting a thread with pics soon. Busy as fook...


Im in!!! Not much longer for that WW... AK47 and OG KUSH next...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Might have a slot for real testers soon. Working on F4's as we speak of the 3 base strains. WW Ak47 and OG kush are very stable and working on crosses now. Blue Widow was the first F1 from a blueberry clone I was gifted. Just finished her first round of flower and the bud is amazing looking. Taste and smell is blueberry and lemons. Starting a thread with pics soon. Busy as fook...


I feel im a decent grower, but i am going on my 3rd week like you thought i would be on this blue dream. I thi k sharing the light on that greeen crack could've slowed her down as i took her cloudy at 69, 72, and 78 days before. She's also foxtailing which is a first for me.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I feel im a decent grower, but i am going on my 3rd week like you thought i would be on this blue dream. I thi k sharing the light on that greeen crack could've slowed her down as i took her cloudy at 69, 72, and 78 days before. She's also foxtailing which is a first for me.


Thats a beautiful plant bro!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats a beautiful plant bro!!!


Can't hurry up though. Want atleast 1-2 autos in before cold comes in Nov-Dec.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's see it...


Frank, how long does it usually take to get your Mephisto order after they send you the payment received confirmation email?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Frank, how long does it usually take to get your Mephisto order after they send you the payment received confirmation email?


2-3 days max


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 2-3 days max





Frank Nitty said:


> 2-3 days max


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> View attachment 4371124 View attachment 4371125 View attachment 4371127 View attachment 4371129


Just bought RSPEC 260w kit what do you want for it


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 28, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just bought RSPEC 260w kit what do you want for it


I paid $350 for it I think... Would like to get $200 for it. I think that's a fair price for a light that was only used a couple weeks. I have a couple advanced platinum lights I'd rather sell... But I know I won't get much out of those. I can use those for my seed making tent setup


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok I am pretty excited. My first time ordering from Mephisto. Planning on buying a new light and new 4x4 tent... And trying to set up a solid winter grow with these autos. Mephisto suggests you grow these 3 strains 12/4x4 and I was planning on doing 2 of each of these and I think 2 or 3 fastbuds fastberry... For a total of 8-9 plants. Fastberry is supposed to stay small also. I'm going to grow in 3gallon pots... Probably with soil/ super soil or just in Coco. Haven't decided on the medium yet. Anyone want to do a grow with me? Was thinking about starting the seeds end of October...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 28, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Ok I am pretty excited. My first time ordering from Mephisto. Planning on buying a new light and new 4x4 tent... And trying to set up a solid winter grow with these autos. Mephisto suggests you grow these 3 strains 12/4x4 and I was planning on doing 2 of each of these and I think 2 or 3 fastbuds fastberry... For a total of 8-9 plants. Fastberry is supposed to stay small also. I'm going to grow in 3gallon pots... Probably with soil/ super soil or just in Coco. Haven't decided on the medium yet. Anyone want to do a grow with me? Was thinking about starting the seeds end of October... View attachment 4371173 View attachment 4371174


Those Sour Livers get STANKY as all hell.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 28, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Those Sour Livers get STANKY as all hell.


I'm going to use a brand new carbon filter... And there is a good chance that I'll be growing in a house nobody lives in. I am really excited to get this grow started.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 29, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I'm going to use a brand new carbon filter... And there is a good chance that I'll be growing in a house nobody lives in. I am really excited to get this grow started.


Looking forward to seeing it. Strawberry Nuggs always looks good as f, and i just did Gold Glue, 4am x 24 Carrot and it was killer so 4 am should be as well.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 29, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. Strawberry Nuggs always looks good as f, and i just did Gold Glue, 4am x 24 Carrot and it was killer so 4 am should be as well.


I gotta wait and see what freebies I end up getting... I am racking my brain trying to decide what strains to grow. I am thinking about 4-5 strains... 2-3 of each... I have half of the fastbuds strains... A few sweet seeds strains and these Mephisto strains. Along with some others... Fastberry, smoothie, green Crack and rhino Ryder are all supposed to stay pretty short...


----------



## nekvt (Jul 30, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> I gotta wait and see what freebies I end up getting... I am racking my brain trying to decide what strains to grow. I am thinking about 4-5 strains... 2-3 of each... I have half of the fastbuds strains... A few sweet seeds strains and these Mephisto strains. Along with some others... Fastberry, smoothie, *green Crack* and rhino Ryder are all supposed to stay pretty short...


I have two Green Crack autos outside and they are both about 3' tall.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 30, 2019)

nekvt said:


> I have two Green Crack autos outside and they are both about 3' tall.


Yeah... I heard those get pretty big outdoors.


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 30, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Yeah... I heard those get pretty big outdoors.


Actually pretty much all of my autos I grew outdoors got pretty tall.


----------



## frostyherbals (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey Fam! Here is my Fugue State lady from Mephisto stacking heavy a few days before chop...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. Strawberry Nuggs always looks good as f, and i just did Gold Glue, 4am x 24 Carrot and it was killer so 4 am should be as well.


Damn i missed all those grows??? You suck... Didn't even make a journal for me to cee...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn i missed all those grows??? You suck... Didn't even make a journal for me to cee...


Dude. You SEEN rhe Gold Glues mad times when you came back. That's all you missed cause you left Nov 6th on here and i started Nov 1st and they took close to 6 months to finish on 24 hours light with temps abit low. Stop tripping Nitty girl.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Dude. You SEEN rhe Gold Glues mad times when you came back. That's all you missed cause you left Nov 6th on here and i started Nov 1st and they took close to 6 months to finish on 24 hours light with temps abit low. Stop tripping Nitty girl.


Sorry,but i dont remember...


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 31, 2019)

Got my seeds today with a ton of freebies. I got more freebies than seeds I paid for I think. Pretty sure I got 5 free packs of 5 freebies. These are the 3 freebie strains I got. Anyone grow any of these out?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sorry,but i dont remember...


You're getting old on me Nitty XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

Its from some serious head trauma that i suffered in an attempt on my life... Real talk... Sometimes i cant remember what i just did or said... Gets me into a lot of shit with females... But these females here,they love me unconditionally...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Got my seeds today with a ton of freebies. I got more freebies than seeds I paid for I think. Pretty sure I got 5 free packs of 5 freebies. These are the 3 freebie strains I got. Anyone grow any of these out? View attachment 4372798 View attachment 4372799 View attachment 4372800 View attachment 4372801 View attachment 4372802 View attachment 4372803 View attachment 4372804 View attachment 4372805


That's a nice line-up of stars you have there!!!


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's a nice line-up of stars you have there!!!


Ever grow any of these... Can't really find any info on them?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

AVT... Filling up my tent... Caught up and passed plants already 60 days old!!! It and the 2 ROGs... And the baby AVTs not far behind!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

ROGs... The skinny one is just shooting straight up!!! Gonna be interesting to see what she does in the end of things...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4372882 ROGs... The skinny one is just shooting straight up!!! Gonna be interesting to see what she does in the end of things...View attachment 4372877 View attachment 4372878 View attachment 4372879 View attachment 4372880 View attachment 4372881


Looking like a boss.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

The OGs... WW auto in the back...61 days... @MATTYMATT726's Mystery auto in front... 61 days...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726's Mystery auto... Gold glue??? Double grape??? Forgotten cookies??? What is it???????


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726's Mystery auto... Gold glue??? Double grape??? Forgotten cookies??? What is it???????View attachment 4372890 View attachment 4372891


That isn't Glue cause it'd be small. Looks like its FC cause Sativa thin leaves and it has Walter White 70% and Amnesia Haze in it. Grape is 60% Indica. Id say how tall and leaves it's the cookies. Im actually decided between FC, SODK and Chemdogging for my next plants in 7-10 days. Might do x2 FC and x2 Chem.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

WW auto... 61 days... Been outside,came inside...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> That isn't Glue cause it'd be small. Looks like its FC cause Sativa thin leaves and it has Walter White 70% and Amnesia Haze in it. Grape is 60% Indica. Id say how tall and leaves it's the cookies. Im actually decided between FC, SODK and Chemdogging for my next plants in 7-10 days. Might do x2 FC and x2 Chem.


Damn id like to do SODK and Chemdogging with you...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn id like to do SODK and Chemdogging with you...


I bet you would XD i hate the idea of 4 different strains at the same time. Even 2. I just like everything to be the same. I really am leaning twords 4 of those 3 choices.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Damn id like to do SODK and Chemdogging with you...


You set-up fast though. The day they come out, 1 goes in. I like to take some time inbetween cuple weeks to clean, and decide what i have in jars and what i could grow to complement those. We would almost never have open space at the same time XD damn shame too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

wil2279 said:


> Ever grow any of these... Can't really find any info on them?


Nope... I have SOME of those though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Looking like a boss.


I'm back bro!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm back bro!!!


Yeah man, your tent got up and fully running fast. Glad to have back in the saddle man. Felt borring coming on here and not chatting. I still offered my opinion in people's questions but really don't chitchat ulness it's with big Frank dog XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You set-up fast though. The day they come out, 1 goes in. I like to take some time inbetween cuple weeks to clean, and decide what i have in jars and what i could grow to complement those. We would almost never have open space at the same time XD damn shame too.


Im falling back after this grow is done... Need to clean my tent for sure!!! Get my light situation squared away... Maybe get a new tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah man, your tent got up and fully running fast. Glad to have back in the saddle man. Felt borring coming on here and not chatting. I still offered my opinion in people's questions but really don't chitchat ulness it's with big Frank dog XD


Thats right!!! Arf! Arf! Arf! Like DMX!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im falling back after this grow is done... Need to clean my tent for sure!!! Get my light situation squared away... Maybe get a new tent...


My shit needs a floor wipe for sure. I got some oxy clean with bleach spray im gonna wipe it down with. I got that Blue Dream drying at least till next Tues-Fri and hopefully sprout next run of autos on the weekend. Gives me about 10 days to figure out what i want to run.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 1, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WW auto... 61 days... Been outside,came inside...View attachment 4372892 View attachment 4372893 View attachment 4372894


Gonna be some big colas. That main is gonna be over 20 grams dry.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Gonna be some big colas. That main is gonna be over 20 grams dry.


The stalk is thick as hell!!! Another month or so??? Bottom leaves are starting to yellow... Some of these branches are so far behind,barely anything on them... Cut them off or leave them??? I just want to concentrate light to where its really needed... Truthfully this girl is still growing!!! I'll hold off a little longer to cee what it looks like... Dont be such a stranger,big working man!!! When r u going to post some pics??? I KNOW you've got something going...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 1, 2019)

Side branches are behind from transplant shock. Just let her be and chop the main early if need be. My WW can go 60+ days before flower. Only reason yours started early was stress. I've stressed some bad and still get 4oz. I think If I do dwc and let one ride with no training I could get close to a pound with the right lights/setup.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 1, 2019)

Oh yeah I usually take all the small stuff off the bottoms. About 1/4 way up the plant just strip it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Oh yeah I usually take all the small stuff off the bottoms. About 1/4 way up the plant just strip it.


Gotcha


----------



## Mikenike (Aug 1, 2019)

For anyone who hasn’t seen yet


----------



## oragrow (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi,
I see a lot of great plants in this thread.

First try @ growing autos, I have a few of Northern Cheese Haze.
Grew them outside in 3 gallon pots. 
Are these plants aver for the strain?

Question/s, Anybody grow autos outside in ground? 
Just wondering about plant and bud size getting bigger if not?


----------



## OPfarmer (Aug 6, 2019)

Grapey walter at 90 days (sungrown)

Getting nice and amber.

Will have to chop soon as white flies have shown up recently.

Must say. Genetically perfect plant in my book.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 7, 2019)

I tried my gold glue and sour livers,I had extra failed grow with only oz per plants..But I must say the potency is pretty good..I smoke in the evening and next day until noon I'm still feeling it,that after glow.. my recommendation for both strains..


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 7, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I tried my gold glue and sour livers,I had extra failed grow with only oz per plants..But I must say the potency is pretty good..I smoke in the evening and next day until noon I'm still feeling it,that after glow.. my recommendation for both strains..


They are both small plants so fail might not not be the case, just actually what they were capable of. My 3 Gold Glues were 1 to 1.5 oz each as well.


----------



## nekvt (Aug 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They are both small plants so fail might not not be the case, just actually what they were capable of. My 3 Gold Glues were 1 to 1.5 oz each as well.


I got luck and yielded just under 3 oz on one Gold Glue and just over 3 oz with her sister. 6 oz of great smoke between the two.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They are both small plants so fail might not not be the case, just actually what they were capable of. My 3 Gold Glues were 1 to 1.5 oz each as well.


I dont really know what fckd them all up,or maybe I do,.?
the thing is they looked really promising in first 2-3 werks of flowering,then I went on trip and wasnt there for next 3 weeks,..
I used bio tabs for first time and they were on water only schedule,but When I returned home they were looking really sad, undeveloped ,with lost of small fluffy buds..I had gnats whole time,tent was overcrowded,and they werent trained,coz my buddy just watered them..So I think that combo of things I mentioned caused low yield.. I think those two plant's can go 2,5oz easily,coz they really looked promising...
I have two seedstockers in my tent left from that bunch, coz they were planted 10d later,one is chunky snd foxtailin,other is lanky.. I'm interested how will those two turn out..


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 8, 2019)

nekvt said:


> I got luck and yielded just under 3 oz on one Gold Glue and just over 3 oz with her sister. 6 oz of great smoke between the two.


Mephisto says they average 60-90 grams, so you hit the higher end which is sweet cause my Glues were insanely good vape.


----------



## nekvt (Aug 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Mephisto says they average 60-90 grams, so you hit the higher end which is sweet cause my Glues were insanely good vape.


It's right up there with White Crack as far as strongest strains that I've grown so far.


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Aug 8, 2019)

What site has the best deals for autoflowering regular seeds?!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ said:


> What site has the best deals for autoflowering regular seeds?!


GLG - Great Lakes genetics... Afterthought Autos is the place you want... 10-14 seeds with each order and freebies...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

Wish they still have that gas and guns


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

Look at the stretch on this SOUR CRACK!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at the stretch on this SOUR CRACK!!!View attachment 4376545


Sour not White Crack? That's bigger than usual for them for sure.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 8, 2019)

@Frank Nitty You should do a second tent or that closet for your smaller ladies with that qb100. You can run the light closer and control stretch since you won't have full size plants surrounding. Then as they outgrow that spot you move them to the 4x4. I do mine in 3 states to help with overcrowding. Keep it up Frank, looking great as usual.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Sour not White Crack? That's bigger than usual for them for sure.


Sour bro...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Sour not White Crack? That's bigger than usual for them for sure.


That's cause i feed them 4 5 6 times a day!!! They're only 20 25 days old!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's cause i feed them 4 5 6 times a day!!! They're only 20 25 days old!!!


Tupar ? XD


----------



## casperd (Aug 9, 2019)

whats the most potent/stinky i like the grape walker cant wait to drop the double grape ?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 9, 2019)

Gold Glue tested 28%, Duble Grape at 27%, Sour Livers is super stinky and Northern Cheese Haze has little to zero smell off the top of my head.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Tupar ? XD


Of course... I remember you saying that if you did that you could grow some big plants...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Of course... I remember you saying that if you did that you could grow some big plants...


Just following directions...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just following directions...


Shit, how much are you giving them each time? I don't think i could handle more than 2x a day. If i had bluemats or another automated dripper that'd be sick watering the Tupar 5-6x a day. Monsters in half gal pots for sure.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Shit, how much are you giving them each time? I don't think i could handle more than 2x a day. If i had bluemats or another automated dripper that'd be sick watering the Tupar 5-6x a day. Monsters in half gal pots for sure.


Should be getting better light though... I'll figure something out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

But anyway... ROG getting heavy...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

AVT getting treeish...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

View attachment 4377166 View attachment 4377167 Family photo shoot...View attachment 4377166


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Shit, how much are you giving them each time? I don't think i could handle more than 2x a day. If i had bluemats or another automated dripper that'd be sick watering the Tupar 5-6x a day. Monsters in half gal pots for sure.


1-2 of these using GH trio!!! Somehow I got it right!!! Megacrop for the autopots tho...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 1-2 of these using GH trio!!! Somehow I got it right!!! Megacrop for the autopots tho...View attachment 4377183


You'll have a monster if you water it that way every day. Keep me updated on that one for sure. I'm going to plant next seeds tomorrow before work if all goes right and i have time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

MONSTERS!!! Plural!!! Even the photos are getting it too!!!


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 10, 2019)

Got a few going right now. They all look great...but the Double Grape is very impressive. 
 
 
Very impressed with Mephisto. This is my first auto and my first indoor grow (been outdoors/fem for 5 seasons). I think I'll stick with Double Grape for the next few grows. Still need to get dialed in to max it out.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm a little stumped on the timing with these double grapes...

The trichomes are saying "Harvest!!" But the plant is saying "I've got more to give..."

Its still got white hairs and is making more daily, it's still green and the leaves havent started getting sucked out yet, it's still drinking aggressively...

What do the pros recommend? If your trichomes looked like this...
  
And your plant looks like this?

 
My gut says give her another week. Thoughts?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 13, 2019)

When In doubt alwaysgo another weeek I say ... nice buds!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 13, 2019)

Black-Thumb said:


> I'm a little stumped on the timing with these double grapes...
> 
> The trichomes are saying "Harvest!!" But the plant is saying "I've got more to give..."
> 
> ...


Trichs don't lie. I'd take it now unless you want more ambers. I like as much cloudy and little amber as possible so thise look perfect for me. Sometimes pistils will keep coming in and leaves don't always get yellow and die and fall off for me. I feed lighter anyways so my keaves are almost all green still. Also while they are still partially whiye, they are curled in and not all straight out so that makes the color not so important imo.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 13, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Trichs don't lie. I'd take it now unless you want more ambers. I like as much cloudy and little amber as possible so thise look perfect for me. Sometimes pistils will keep coming in and leaves don't always get yellow and die and fall off for me. I feed lighter anyways so my keaves are almost all green still. Also while they are still partially whiye, they are curled in and not all straight out so that makes the color not so important imo.


I appreciate the feedback. I've never run into it this drastic in my outdoor photo grows. Where the plant looks like it has so much more time but the trichs dont. 

I've always heard the whole "sometimes the pistils will just keep coming" thing in every newbie "is it ready yet?!?!?!" thread on here. But then when it's my plant it's like logic and knowledge disconnects for some reason. Haha 

Thanks for the reality check Matty.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 13, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> When In doubt alwaysgo another weeek I say ... nice buds!


Thanks man. It's my first real auto grow so I'm pretty happy with how it's gone. 

I have a 3' tall...GORGEOUS toof decay outdoors that is 3ish weeks from finish that I am gonna slide into this tent once these Double Grapes are done. Cant wait to see how it does finishing under the LED. It's already a beast. I figure finishing it under close to ideal conditions could be a homerun. 

(Toof Decay currently outdoors)


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 14, 2019)

The double grapes are getting a couple of days in the dark in front of the a/c to finish up. They are looking good. 
 
 
This means the tent is empty...so I can finish up the Toof Decay under the lights. Super excited to see how that goes. It's in a 7g pot (soil), and is about 3 feet tall right now.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> But anyway... ROG getting heavy...View attachment 4377164


Looking great matey


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Looking great matey


Thanks!!!


----------



## OPfarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

I get that "pistils keep coming" sometimes on AF plants. My regiment is pretty consistent and even with in a certain genetic it happens.

Plants just change their minds.. LOL


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 17, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> I get that "pistils keep coming" sometimes on AF plants. My regiment is pretty consistent and even with in a certain genetic it happens.
> 
> Plants just change their minds.. LOL


Yup. They finally stopped coming on the first one and the trichs looked right. So that Double Grape is coming down now. I'm gonna let the second one go another week. See what happens.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Aug 22, 2019)

Whats the best place to get some of these seeds currently??


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 22, 2019)

From their site. Mephistogenetics.com. 


NewtoMJ said:


> Whats the best place to get some of these seeds currently??


Only cash and bitcoin payments for some time though.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Aug 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> From their site. Mephistogenetics.com.
> 
> Only cash and bitcoin payments for some time though.


Awesome. I just sent cash to spain for ace back in April so that doesnt bother me. I just wanted to be sure that was the right website. These scammers now are getting super creative.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 23, 2019)

NewtoMJ said:


> Awesome. I just sent cash to spain for ace back in April so that doesnt bother me. I just wanted to be sure that was the right website. These scammers now are getting super creative.


Just make sure you select the correct region when you first go to the site. Us,Canada and EU all have their own stores that recieve its own seed stock.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just make sure you select the correct region when you first go to the site. Us,Canada and EU all have their own stores that recieve its own seed stock.


Smart guy...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Smart guy...


What's doing in Nittys neck of the woods? Damn sucks starting new girls -_- so boring until you see it with cute little pistils growing XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> What's doing in Nittys neck of the woods? Damn sucks starting new girls -_- so boring until you see it with cute little pistils growing XD


Nothing much,just watching the girls grow up and wishing I had the right driver for my lights...


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Fugue state in its final week. Day 77 pics


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Sour crack (right) and ghost toof day 40


----------



## fuzzer (Aug 25, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Sour crack (right) and ghost toof day 40


Fantastic,where can a grower get Strawberry Nugget seeds from.It`s as if mephisto has deleted that particular strain ?


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Aug 25, 2019)

fuzzer said:


> Fantastic,where can a grower get Strawberry Nugget seeds from.It`s as if mephisto has deleted that particular strain ?


I hope the Canadian restock has them. Its the strain i really want.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 25, 2019)

If you guys go to AFN and in the Mephisto section there is a guy there(Stan) that works for them and knows when strains will be re stocking in the stores.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2019)

What do you think??? R they ready??? They're hard and sticky as fly paper!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you think??? R they ready??? They're hard and sticky as fly paper!!!View attachment 4385235 View attachment 4385236


Is that the cookies? How many days? They look good as all hell. Also those pics would be better with camera flash and no lights cause can't tell but sure i still see some white pistils.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2019)

That it is... Almost 90 days...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That it is... Almost 90 days... View attachment 4385243 View attachment 4385246 View attachment 4385247 View attachment 4385248 View attachment 4385249


How do the trichs look? It is a 75-80 days by Mephisto count without issues so id guess the trichs should be mostly cloudy and just turni g amber or already started. Id be ready to cut them by the looks for sure. How much Mega Crop you been feeding them? Thats Tupar or soils? I am using the MC the first time this grow. First 2 waterings were 2 grams per gal, today's feeding i wanted to go to 4 but will probably stay safe and do 1 feeding at 3 and next 1 will be at 4 grams per gal till finish.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Aug 26, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> If you guys go to AFN and in the Mephisto section there is a guy there(Stan) that works for them and knows when strains will be re stocking in the stores.


Yes he told me they were in Canada for the restock.... lol i didnt want to let the cat out so i get mine LOL


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

ZmanZzZ said:


> Yes he told me they were in Canada for the restock.... lol i didnt want to let the cat out so i get mine LOL


I hear ya on that.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

@Frank Nitty this is 21 gr of Green Crack and 7 of Gold glue about to make butter. Shit fucked up my grinder hard. Soaking that shit to get off what i couldn't scrape off XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

Waiting for it to cool now so i can make brownies for work tonight XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 26, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Waiting for it to cool now so i can make brownies for work tonight XD


Send me a few!!!XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Send me a few!!!XD


I wish. I'm trying Ghee this time rather than butter. Its a higher fat% so more thc should bond and stick. I wanted to just swallow 1/4 tsp to see hiw it tasted but I'll just wait. Got 4th & harvest Ghee(clarified butter) vanilla bean flavour. Shit smelled so damn good when emptying it to the water on the stove.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it me or mephisto started to put out midget strains?' Or they have a lot midget phenos??
I saw lots of midget or very small plants at grow diaries.. What ever strain i check i found at lest 2 grows with very small plants..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Is it me or mephisto started to put out midget strains?' Or they have a lot midget phenos??
> I saw lots of midget or very small plants at grow diaries.. What ever strain i check i found at lest 2 grows with very small plants..


None of mine are small... But first off,what do you think is small???


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 27, 2019)

Something like this..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Something like this..
> View attachment 4385909


Someone grew it like that on purpose...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 27, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Something like this..
> View attachment 4385909


Keep in mind that soil will be smaller than coco anthe smaller pots 1/2/3 gals of soils even smaller. Than there are smaller plants like 24 Carot, Sour Crack, Sour Livers, Gold Glue, Strawberry Nuggets just to name a few. Some use cheap or not enough lights as well as nutes, some don't feed enough and some stunt or are just not the best growers.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 28, 2019)

I dont bash them, I just notice on Grow diaries that .. But again, almost every strain who has more than few grow logs on GD has a lot of variations..


----------



## kotobide (Aug 30, 2019)

How does the mail in work on their website do you just get the info when finishing up an order in the cart for address etc?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 31, 2019)

kotobide said:


> How does the mail in work on their website do you just get the info when finishing up an order in the cart for address etc?


Yes.


----------



## OPfarmer (Sep 4, 2019)

Here is a second crop Grapey walter. Sun grown and seeded after solstice in July. Again beautiful colors.  .. Great genetics Mephisto!+
(I also have a green grapey walter that's got the same structure I like.)


----------



## NewtoMJ (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a 7 pack of s.o.d.k otw. Super excited!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Sep 8, 2019)

Chemdogging x2 at 3 weeks today. 5 nodes and looking good, so HIGHLY debating on topping her since it's the perfect time right now. Getting 2ml cal mag and 4 grams of Mega Crop per gal when i fill the rez. So far only adding 2 liters 5-7 days since she isn't drinking heavy at the moment. In full flower im going to want to add fresh every 3-5 days.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Sep 9, 2019)

My seeds came today. 7 pack of sodk had 3 extra plus 5 beary white x 3bog freebies. Thats good stuff! Anyone know about the bw x 3bog?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Chemdogging x2 at 3 weeks today. 5 nodes and looking good, so HIGHLY debating on topping her since it's the perfect time right now. Getting 2ml cal mag and 4 grams of Mega Crop per gal when i fill the rez. So far only adding 2 liters 5-7 days since she isn't drinking heavy at the moment. In full flower im going to want to add fresh every 3-5 days.


Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

NewtoMJ said:


> My seeds came today. 7 pack of sodk had 3 extra plus 5 beary white x 3bog freebies. Thats good stuff! Anyone know about the bw x 3bog?


4BOG


----------



## NewtoMJ (Sep 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4BOG


Pale Grizzly OG


----------



## GrowRock (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a #31 sweet and sour and a chemdogging freebie going right now just popped upanyone know of the highest producing Mephisto strain?


----------



## wil2279 (Sep 26, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I dont bash them, I just notice on Grow diaries that .. But again, almost every strain who has more than few grow logs on GD has a lot of variations..


Best to grow them out for yourself and see... But like Matty said, they do carry a lot of shorter strains. Me personally I want strains that stay 24" or less preferred. I like running low watts and keeping the light closer to the plants. I wouldn't mind bigger plants if I could control the flower time so I could scrog them... But when they are just gonna do their own thing, I prefer short plants.


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 4, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Is it me or mephisto started to put out midget strains?' Or they have a lot midget phenos??
> I saw lots of midget or very small plants at grow diaries.. What ever strain i check i found at lest 2 grows with very small plants..


So far I've only grown autos outdoors, this winter will be my first time growing them indoors. We had a very cold wet spring, and I can tell you that *some* of the Mephistos stunted because of the cold (as I suspect any auto might). And even as the days warmed up, when the nights were cold the plants grew very slowly. I'm just sayin', there are a lot of factors you don't know about the individual grows, even with an indoor grow just letting their night temps get really cool can slow them down. As others have said, the amount of light really impacts them. I planted them in several places in the garden, and ones that got an extra hour of sun were noticeably bigger. 

I'm really looking forward to eliminating a lot of the variables of outdoor growing, and seeing how they do in a more controlled environment. There was a huge spectrum of final sizes for the plants, from basically single stems that put out about 1/2oz to 4-5' tall bushes that produced well. I'd be surprised if I had that much variation in an indoor grow.


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Oct 6, 2019)

Ghost toof left and sour crack. Day 82 choppy. Ghost toof couldn't support herself.


----------



## Deketx (Oct 7, 2019)

Those look great! Mephisto is on my list for my next grow. Along with Ace, and I'll pick a third, just haven't made my mind up yet.


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if Mephisto’s website is currently accepting cash/money order payments? I know their website recently underwent some updating, and on the main page it says they are currently only accepting offline payments.. but when I go to checkout, it says cash payments are
Not currently accepted and it has a bunch of info on how to use bitcoin to make the purchase.

I have used their contact me section and sent 2 messages now asking, but have not received an anewer. I’d use avendor that carried their products, but what I want is only available on Mephisto’s site. I really would like to get my order in ASAP as it’s a solid 400$ worth of seeds and I have empty spaces needing to be filled.

it seems like they would accept offline (cash and money orders) but I don’t want to conform my order to find out they are only accepting bitcoin or something as pulling out of the confirmed deal may affect future business with them.

Anyone know the answer to my issue? I’d really like to get my order in ASAP but really am only able to make payments using cash/MOs.. thanks in advance for any help!! Be safe and be happy.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 15, 2019)

FlyHigh589 said:


> Does anyone know if Mephisto’s website is currently accepting cash/money order payments? I know their website recently underwent some updating, and on the main page it says they are currently only accepting offline payments.. but when I go to checkout, it says cash payments are
> Not currently accepted and it has a bunch of info on how to use bitcoin to make the purchase.
> 
> I have used their contact me section and sent 2 messages now asking, but have not received an anewer. I’d use avendor that carried their products, but what I want is only available on Mephisto’s site. I really would like to get my order in ASAP as it’s a solid 400$ worth of seeds and I have empty spaces needing to be filled.
> ...


Not sure if cash is on hold, but you usually get the send info when you complete the order. Few people on AFN having issues atm. What are you looking to get just incase it is anywhere else?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 15, 2019)

@MATTYMATT726 this is what I have now baby boyyyyyyeeee!!! What's going to happen here do you think???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4408437@MATTYMATT726 this is what I have now baby boyyyyyyeeee!!! What's going to happen here do you think???


Tent City!!! Its going down!!!


----------



## Mikenike (Oct 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4408437@MATTYMATT726 this is what I have now baby boyyyyyyeeee!!! What's going to happen here do you think???


Nice man! Got any idea what size(s) yet?


----------



## ZmanZzZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4408437@MATTYMATT726 this is what I have now baby boyyyyyyeeee!!! What's going to happen here do you think???


Making me a bedroom? I tend plants for cereal.


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Oct 15, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Not sure if cash is on hold, but you usually get the send info when you complete the order. Few people on AFN having issues atm. What are you looking to get just incase it is anywhere else?


I am trying to get 7 packs (or larger if necessary) of Sour Stomper, Forum Stomper, Crete de le Chem, and 3 Bears OG, though I could take or leave the 3 Bears for now. 

And unfortunatly, I believe I can confirm that they are NOT accepting cash, as I finally just placed my order figuring fuck it, and the email I got, it did make mention of cash payments and getting the invoice when they receive payments, but there were no instructions on physical payments such as where to send cash and money orders. It then proceeds to explain the bitcoin instructions in detail again.

So I guess I’ll just get the necessary apps and figure bitcoin out. Bit disappointed as I’ve always much preferred using Cash and money orders as it’s simple as can be and worked every time for me thus far.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 15, 2019)

Better drywall that shit so you don't get bugs and mould. Also damn. I wonderwd what you were up to XD


Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4408437@MATTYMATT726 this is what I have now baby boyyyyyyeeee!!! What's going to happen here do you think???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Nice man! Got any idea what size(s) yet?


4 4x4 tents...


----------



## Mikenike (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4 4x4 tents...


Hell yeah man you doing photos and autos now? I just got a 4x8 and gonna do it full of photos this run. Well if you need some lighting I got some 4000k Samsung strips for veg and some HLG’s perfect for 4x4s


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Hell yeah man you doing photos and autos now? I just got a 4x8 and gonna do it full of photos this run. Well if you need some lighting I got some 4000k Samsung strips for veg and some HLG’s perfect for 4x4s


Yep,regs,fems, and autos... I may get with you on the hlg's... Now I can get into my tester stash... Autos AK47 and OG KUSH,courtesy of @SwiSHa85,up next!!! Along with another WW auto!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 4 4x4 tents...


Auto tent,fem tent,reg tent,sog/scrog tent... Full monster capabilities for each plant if I keep it down to 3-4 plants each tent... But in reality,i still live in a no grow state soooooo I'll stay on the safe side and just grow 8 plants total...


----------



## Mikenike (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Auto tent,fem tent,reg tent,sog/scrog tent... Full monster capabilities for each plant if I keep it down to 3-4 plants each tent... But in reality,i still live in a no grow state soooooo I'll stay on the safe side and just grow 8 plants total...


Gonna be killer man you got hella room. 2 monster plants in each tent lol look forward to seeing it


----------



## Deketx (Oct 16, 2019)

FlyHigh589 said:


> I am trying to get 7 packs (or larger if necessary) of Sour Stomper, Forum Stomper, Crete de le Chem, and 3 Bears OG, though I could take or leave the 3 Bears for now.
> 
> And unfortunatly, I believe I can confirm that they are NOT accepting cash, as I finally just placed my order figuring fuck it, and the email I got, it did make mention of cash payments and getting the invoice when they receive payments, but there were no instructions on physical payments such as where to send cash and money orders. It then proceeds to explain the bitcoin instructions in detail again.
> 
> So I guess I’ll just get the necessary apps and figure bitcoin out. Bit disappointed as I’ve always much preferred using Cash and money orders as it’s simple as can be and worked every time for me thus far.


That sucks. I wanted to get a couple SODK. And seed banks want me to buy like $70-80 worth of seeds, no one has them as singles like their home site does. That's bad business.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 16, 2019)

Deketx said:


> That sucks. I wanted to get a couple SODK. And seed banks want me to buy like $70-80 worth of seeds, no one has them as singles like their home site does. That's bad business.


You try The Single Seed Center? I just browsed their Mephisto selection yesterday and believe SODK was available. $15 for a single, and while this would be way high with no freebies from Mephisto site, SODK did grow 7 oz. on a plant at AFN. $15 for up to and maybe better than 7oz. seems like a good payoff.


----------



## Deketx (Oct 16, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You try The Single Seed Center? I just browsed their Mephisto selection yesterday and believe SODK was available. $15 for a single, and while this would be way high with no freebies from Mephisto site, SODK did grow 7 oz. on a plant at AFN. $15 for up to and maybe better than 7oz. seems like a good payoff.


Thats new to me. I only wanted 2-3 seeds. The Mephisto site had 3 for like $23. But I'd pay a little extra for 2 seeds. As long as they don't bend you over on shipping and handling.
I'd love to use Seedsman, but they want $80 and don't take Visa??!!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## myke (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello,I havent read through.Walter White has landed in my vveg room,Im a rdwc guy,5g pail.What can ya tell me?
Cheers


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 27, 2019)

myke said:


> Hello,I havent read through.Walter White has landed in my vveg room,Im a rdwc guy,5g pail.What can ya tell me?
> Cheers


----------



## myke (Oct 27, 2019)

Great thanks!Any grow info as far as ppm. I usually feed pretty heavy but i only have some strip leds above her. 200 W.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 28, 2019)

FlyHigh589 said:


> Does anyone know if Mephisto’s website is currently accepting cash/money order payments? I know their website recently underwent some updating, and on the main page it says they are currently only accepting offline payments.. but when I go to checkout, it says cash payments are
> Not currently accepted and it has a bunch of info on how to use bitcoin to make the purchase.
> 
> I have used their contact me section and sent 2 messages now asking, but have not received an anewer. I’d use avendor that carried their products, but what I want is only available on Mephisto’s site. I really would like to get my order in ASAP as it’s a solid 400$ worth of seeds and I have empty spaces needing to be filled.
> ...


This is my experience, too. Why have a "contact" if nobody looks at it? Business must be good. I don't doubt it, but I think I will take the opportunity to investigate some other strains. There are sites where you can use a debit card to purchase Bitcoin.


----------



## FlyHigh589 (Oct 28, 2019)

cherrybobeddie said:


> This is my experience, too. Why have a "contact" if nobody looks at it? Business must be good. I don't doubt it, but I think I will take the opportunity to investigate some other strains. There are sites where you can use a debit card to purchase Bitcoin.


Yeah, unfortunately I never had any luck with a response after about a half dozen attempts to contact them. I eventually just sent a message saying I wouldn’t be completing the order due to lack of payment options and got a few packs from SHN but unfortunately wasn’t able to get EXACTLY what I wanted. Whether or not they ever got the cancelation message, I do not know. Hope you have better luck than I


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2019)

FlyHigh589 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I never had any luck with a response after about a half dozen attempts to contact them. I eventually just sent a message saying I wouldn’t be completing the order due to lack of payment options and got a few packs from SHN but unfortunately wasn’t able to get EXACTLY what I wanted. Whether or not they ever got the cancelation message, I do not know. Hope you have better luck than I


Go to afn and find the Mephisto genetics thread and you will find out what is going on with them... Stan is on there a lot lately...


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 28, 2019)

Anyone grow MG Northern Cheese Haze? I might try it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 29, 2019)

CQx24c,3BOG,SOUR CRACK...Once again its on!!!


----------



## Axys (Oct 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Go to afn and find the Mephisto genetics thread and you will find out what is going on with them...* Stan is on there a lot lately*...


He hasn't been on there since Sept 24. Pretty sad for a customer feedback forum.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Oct 30, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Anyone grow MG Northern Cheese Haze? I might try it


Upthread I pulled 9 zips off one. Gonna do 3 in a (literal) row probably after Christmas.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 30, 2019)

HitemwiththeHine said:


> Upthread I pulled 9 zips off one. Gonna do 3 in a (literal) row probably after Christmas.


Cheers for letting us know, i will be happy with 4oz a plant


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 30, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Cheers for letting us know, i will be happy with 4oz a plant


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 30, 2019)

Is the Samsquanch OG pretty good? I just got an 18 pack today from Greybeard. Had to. With the low price and the Halloween special, it came to just over $100.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Oct 31, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Is the Samsquanch OG pretty good? I just got an 18 pack today from Greybeard. Had to. With the low price and the Halloween special, it came to just over $100.


Nice. I've never tried it before, but that sounds like a deal.


----------



## HitemwiththeHine (Oct 31, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Cheers for letting us know, i will be happy with 4oz a plant


Sorry, it was pretty tasty, if that's what you meant. Very sweet, berries.


----------

